# Ibanez 2009 Line-up



## theV

Here are some of the new '09 Ibanez models (some are not 'new' they have been available in Japan last year. This is the European line-up so US models may differ:





































More to follow


----------



## ZeroSignal

Nice work man. Where did you find this?

BTW, one of the Ibanez guys said that there would be a surprise for us 7 string players. Did you get any of that?


----------



## 70Seven

So far so good. If you have more post more!, I like the Blue RG, plain and simple, that blue S is also very nice. Any 7-String?


----------



## playstopause

I like the new PGM. Otherwise, meh. A lot more reverse headstocks are required.


----------



## jaxadam

That greenish yellow with the maple board looks pretty nice.


----------



## mrp5150

Damn, I really like that red RG. Also glad to see they finally started offering more maple fretboards.


----------



## theV

Here are some more:


----------



## ZeroSignal

Whoa!!!


----------



## Mr. S

Wow that Xiphos looks awesome!


----------



## sheener19

OMG! Destroyer! woohoo

I love that new PGM


----------



## romper_stomper

The yellow Rg on top is my fav, by far....


----------



## Piledriver

destroyer and new PGM will be mine!!!!!!!


WTF 27 frets Xiphos?!


----------



## killiansguitar

That PGM = Mmmmmmm.


----------



## HighGain510

The Peter Joseph sig model?


----------



## Randy

AH! So _that's _where Peter got that 27 fret Xiphos from... 

EDIT: Matt got to it first.


----------



## jjjsssxxx

27 frets?!


----------



## Xtremevillan

Holy shit, 27 fret Xiphos?


----------



## Piledriver

Ibanez is getting good.
dual X2N's on the destroyer and lots of maple boards.


----------



## GH0STrider

MAPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well Ibanez, it only took maybe 10 years of bitching but finally...


----------



## GazPots

I am dying to see this maplefest of a sevenstringer.


Please God, let it not be black.


----------



## eleven59

I see Ibanez is trying to steal away some of the First Act market share


----------



## darren

I love how they're putting an abalone strip down the middle of those maple-topped guitars so it makes it less obvious that it's not a bookmatched top.


----------



## eleven59

darren said:


> I love how they're putting an abalone strip down the middle of those maple-topped guitars so it makes it less obvious that it's not a bookmatched top.



 They've been doing that for a few years haven't they  

I'm not sure what I think of it. On the one hand, it seems like the lazy way out, but on the other hand it's a classy way of keeping the costs down.


----------



## sworth9411

^+1 At least they are thinking of costs.....

I am definetly going to snag that 27 fret Xiphos......and I cant wait to see whats going to come of the new 7.


----------



## Randy

eleven59 said:


> I see Ibanez is trying to steal away some of the First Act market share



Because those guitars look cheap or something...? I'm confused.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Where are all the black guitars? 



I'm disappointed to see that the prestige models still have that over sized trem route.


----------



## gunshow86de

I jut bought a new Framus Diablo and a Mesa amp and now I see that blue RG with the Maple board? I really need to stop coming here, my wallet can't take it.


----------



## MF_Kitten

i&#180;m impressed with the designs and general looks of these models! i love how they&#180;re bringing the destroyer back, but i wish they would give it the iceman lower horn 

also, the newer xiphos looks awesome!

can&#180;t wait to see more, this is promising!

i&#180;m sure most of those are basswood though, and i would like to see more fixed bridges, but hey... it&#180;s ibanez 

looking forward to that 7...

edit: the destroyer is mahogany with d-activators, and there&#180;s also a lower-cost fixed bridge xiphos coming! (not the one pictured, either)

also, for those who care, there&#180;s apparently a new JEM coming out, and he&#180;s hinting it&#180;ll be a hard tail (making it more yummy for me anyways )


----------



## canuck brian

darren said:


> I love how they're putting an abalone strip down the middle of those maple-topped guitars so it makes it less obvious that it's not a bookmatched top.



PRS should take note! 

That 27 fret Xiphos is bad. Assed. I'm really diggin it.


----------



## technomancer

Please for the love of god someone tell me one of those maple boarded RGs is alder instead of basswood...

Also that Xiphos is pretty cool


----------



## MF_Kitten

the PGM is ash, and the andy timmons reissue one is alder... if that counts 

the RGs are all basswood, unfortunately, at least as far as i know. there&#180;s the one S series one that looks like it might be ash judging from the finish though...


----------



## Elysian

Piledriver said:


> Ibanez is getting good.
> dual X2N's on the destroyer and lots of maple boards.



they're probably not dual x2n's, they're probably either dual d-activator x's in a bridge/neck config, or a x2n bridge and d-activator x neck... i'm guessing dual d-activator x's.


----------



## eleven59

Randy said:


> Because those guitars look cheap or something...? I'm confused.



I mean these ones, because they look like the First Act guitars all the emo/screamo/"core" bands are playing right now.


----------



## Piledriver

the PGM is listed in Thomann for 1777 euro... :O


----------



## ZeroSignal

Come on! Where's that fricking 7 string?!


----------



## ZXIIIT

22 frets on the Destroyer


----------



## BlindingLight7

Elysian said:


> they're probably not dual x2n's, they're probably either dual d-activator x's in a bridge/neck config, or a x2n bridge and d-activator x neck... i'm guessing dual d-activator x's.


actually there IBZ pickups that they used in the cheap assed mahogony series a few years back, you know the gun metal grey ones that look like explorers and gibson but rounded and lame looking


----------



## Elysian

BlindingLight7 said:


> actually there IBZ pickups that they used in the cheap assed mahogony series a few years back, you know the gun metal grey ones that look like explorers and gibson but rounded and lame looking



then why do they have a logo in the exact same spot the dimarzio logo goes on pickups for production model guitars? thats not an Ibanez thing...


----------



## HighGain510

eleven59 said:


> I mean these ones, because they look like the First Act guitars all the emo/screamo/"core" bands are playing right now.



Yeah not to mention trying to grab up some of that Caparison marketshare with the 27 fret H/S Xiphos. They're trying to grab up as much of their untapped market as they can.


----------



## ZeroSignal

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah not to mention trying to grab up some of that Caparison marketshare with the 27 fret H/S Xiphos. They're trying to grab up as much of their untapped market as they can.



Good for them! They're using initiative for once!


----------



## poopyalligator

That xiphos is pretty awesome. I would consider buying one. I love that sky blue s series also. I would definitely changed the pickups on it though.


----------



## Se7enMeister

does that xiphos look like a baritone to any one else?


----------



## ZeroSignal

I'll reiterate: Where's that 7 string and where did you get these from?


----------



## theV

ZeroSignal said:


> I'll reiterate: Where's that 7 string and where did you get these from?


I got them from the European distributer, they send out a pack with photos and specs etc to the stores around this time every year so they can update their websites, and im on the mailing list 

They went out on Monday so by now you will start to see them in the European online stores anyway. I have some other stuff in pdf form, and the new Jem, I will upload them and post them when I get a chance.


----------



## ZeroSignal

theV said:


> I got them from the European distributer, they send out a pack with photos and specs etc to the stores around this time every year so they can update their websites, and im on the mailing list
> 
> They went out on Monday so by now you will start to see them in the European online stores anyway. I have some other stuff in pdf form, and the new Jem, I will upload them and post them when I get a chance.



Excellent! Please do! Especially keep your eye out for that 7 string!


----------



## twiztedchild

ZOMB13 said:


> 22 frets on the Destroyer


22 fret is fine with me  over on the Ibanez fourm they where saying i is going to be a 25.5" also 



ZeroSignal said:


> I'll reiterate: *Where's that 7 string *





ZeroSignal said:


> Excellent! Please do! *Especially keep your eye out for that 7 string!*



 I wanna see this 7 string


----------



## bulletbass man

I was kind of hoping for a budget 8 string. Normally I have no intrest in budget guitars but a cheap 8 would be awesome.


----------



## Randy

Se7enMeister said:


> does that xiphos look like a baritone to any one else?



Baritones are usually easy to spot because of how far the neck extends from the cutaway, and since it's cut really deep for access to the 27th fret, it makes the neck look longer than it is.


----------



## ZeroSignal

bulletbass man said:


> I was kind of hoping for a budget 8 string. Normally I have no intrest in budget guitars but a cheap 8 would be awesome.



That would be pretty sweet. Something with similar specs to the RG2228 but for less than 700.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

The new S series lookes really nice.


----------



## bulletbass man

Aye maybe passives to cut costs. Basically an rg8321.

I'd also love the xiphos. Who namms maybe Namm will turn out better than we all thought. New prestige S looks nice. Who knows we may see some awesome stuff this year. Schechters line's are pretty uknown from what I know. They may have an 8 in store.

I suppose time will tell.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Suuuuuuure! Ibanez will finally bring out the good stuff when the global recession kicks in. Perfect.


----------



## Se7enMeister

i want that destroyer so i can play 80s metal in Eb


----------



## twiztedchild

bulletbass man said:


> I was kind of hoping for a budget 8 string. Normally I have no intrest in budget guitars but a cheap 8 would be awesome.





bulletbass man said:


> Aye maybe passives to cut costs. Basically an rg8321.
> 
> I'd also love the xiphos. Who namms maybe Namm will turn out better than we all thought. New prestige S looks nice. Who knows we may see some awesome stuff this year. Schechters line's are pretty uknown from what I know. They may have an 8 in store.
> 
> I suppose time will tell.


That would be so fucking awesome!  I would love a RG87321  even if the bridge is just a 8 string ersion of the one they have on the RG7321 As long as they keep it 27" scale 



Se7enMeister said:


> i want that destroyer so i can play 80s metal in Eb



 I want to bring out my Inner '80s Hair Metal self also


----------



## gatesofcarnage

I will definently pick up the Xiphos and tune it to C#.


----------



## ZeroSignal

gatesofcarnage said:


> I will definently pick up the Xiphos and tune it to C#.



I'd actually consider doing that myself. What would be totally amazing is if they had that Xiphos with the classic bevels and a 7th string. I'd sell my RG1527 for that.


----------



## Se7enMeister

with 27 frets you can put it in drop b and have the same range as a 7


----------



## ZeroSignal

Se7enMeister said:


> with 27 frets you can put it in drop b and have the same range as a 7



I prefer the feel of a 7. And I prefer standard tuning too.


----------



## darren

Anyone else notice that they seem to have made the bevels more aggressive on the Xiphos?


----------



## bulletbass man

darren said:


> Anyone else notice that they seem to have made the bevels more aggressive on the Xiphos?


 
I'm guessing to compensate for the more elongated cutaway due to the 27 frets. 

By the way it is standard 25.5" scale not a baritone unfortunately.


----------



## Pewtershmit

show the jem hurry upload it!!!!


----------



## 70Seven

Upload or at least describe to us what's the rumored 7 string with maple fretboard. Can you confirm anything about the 7 string?


----------



## darren

No, they've deepened/widened the bevels around the whole body:










It looks WAY better now.


----------



## mrp5150

Does anyone know the model name or specs of that red RG? Or maybe how much it will be?


----------



## Elysian

darren said:


> No, they've deepened/widened the bevels around the whole body:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks WAY better now.



can't really say i agree, the bevels now are way way too wide compared to the relatively thin looking body.


----------



## 7deadlysins666

Elysian said:


> can't really say i agree, the bevels now are way way too wide compared to the relatively thin looking body.



I like the original bevels best. The new ones look more....Ibanez  But the original Xiphos 7 is pure win. I wanted one, but with those new bevels....no thanks.


----------



## yellowv

Wow Ibanez is getting better. I love the 27 fret Xiphos and the blue RG with the maple board as well as the 2550 with maple board.


----------



## Elysian

7deadlysins666 said:


> I like the original bevels best. The new ones look more....Ibanez  But the original Xiphos 7 is pure win. I wanted one, but with those new bevels....no thanks.



agreed 100%. hell i even wanted a xiphos  at least to try out.


----------



## 7deadlysins666

Elysian said:


> agreed 100%. hell i even wanted a xiphos  at least to try out.



I played a 7 string one a few months ago(the only one I would buy) and I was VERY impressed! The body was very balanced and comfortable sitting down (which I expected.....I used to play only BC Rich guitars you know..) neck was great too!


----------



## darren

The old Xiphos just looked like they ran around the edges with a 45&#176; chamfer bit. The new one looks more sculpted and more blade-like. They remind me a little of the Killer x-shape guitars.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

I want an RGT42 with a natural flame Maple top, ebony fingerboard, black binding, no inlays, and black harware! But it'll never happen. For now I'll just concentrate on collecting the other ones. At least bring back the purple flame maple one 

They really need to start phasing out the H S H pickup configuration too. Over half the Ibanez signature models are H H config. I don't know anyone that uses anything other than all bridge, or all neck while playing. Making that stupid picking inhibitor chunk of plastic an eyesore and total waste of time and wiring. ESP, with the exception of one vintage strat type model, doesn't use middle pickups on ANYTHING!!!

More to the point...

A larger number of fairly priced neck-thru's with H H pup config. That's what I'd like to see. That's 90&#37; of a guitar's selling point for me.

I don't think I'd buy anything I've seen so far for 2009.


----------



## Elysian

darren said:


> The old Xiphos just looked like they ran around the edges with a 45° chamfer bit. The new one looks more sculpted and more blade-like. They remind me a little of the Killer x-shape guitars.



The new one just looks like they used a larger but


----------



## eleven59

I use the middle pickup a lot. And every other pickup combination.


----------



## eleven59

Hmm...you know what would be cool? A Xiphos-meets-S kind of thing that's fully sculpted into a blade kind of shape. Might be interesting.


----------



## darren

Elysian said:


> The new one just looks like they used a larger but



Hardly... look at how they go from being narrow to MUCH wider. You can't do that with a router.


----------



## killiansguitar

PirateMetalTroy said:


> I want an RGT42 with a natural flame Maple top, ebony fingerboard, black binding, no inlays, and black harware! But it'll never happen.



Close enough...





Actually really damn close.

Set-Through Neck = Check.
Natural Flame Maple top = Check.
Ebony Fingerboard = Check.
Black Binding = Check.
No Inlays = Check.
Black Hardware = Check.


----------



## twiztedchild

killiansguitar said:


> Close enough...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually really damn close.
> 
> Set-Through Neck = Check.
> Natural Flame Maple top = Check.
> Ebony Fingerboard = Check.
> Black Binding = Check.
> No Inlays = Check.
> Black Hardware = Check.



 I would play that ESP


----------



## killiansguitar

I would play that ESP too....just not that particular one, they are going for around $4,000 for those particular ones. Thats fucking epic custom build territory right there...no thanks. I'd prefer to play the LTD versions of that guitar for a cool $900.


----------



## twiztedchild

killiansguitar said:


> I would play that ESP too....just not that particular one, they are going for around $4,000 for those particular ones. Thats fucking epic custom build territory right there...no thanks. I'd prefer to play the LTD versions of that guitar for a cool $900.



So true


----------



## Elysian

darren said:


> Hardly... look at how they go from being narrow to MUCH wider. You can't do that with a router.



i can guarantee that you can


----------



## Variant

darren said:


> No, they've deepened/widened the bevels around the whole body:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks WAY better now.



Agreed, like 100% more sex factor there.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I dunno, the bevels are kinda too wide for me now.


----------



## Coobanez

I still love my Xiphos, but that 6 string looks amazing. The new bevels look pretty decent too, but I look how they look on the sig rather than the cheaper model, I don't really know why, just fits it more, as if the sig is standard scale, then the cut-in would have to be deeper, making the body a bit shorter. I don't know how that's gonna help the neck heavy issue if the made it a bit wider (just a hair) and made those bevels wider, to make it look almost like a compressed body. I really like how it looks, but I dno how it'd be to play, but I'm looking forward to trying it!


----------



## Xk6m6m5X

destroyer.... tune down to B play sum amon amarth...VIKING METAL


----------



## twiztedchild

Kornfann1024 said:


> destroyer.... tune down to B play sum amon amarth...VIKING METAL


----------



## awesomeaustin

I am going to make love to that destroyer, when it comes out. WOOT!


----------



## IBANEZ

What...are you guys are jonesing for some Maple-7 love?

I'm Jay. I'm a N00B at SS.org. Some of you know me as Ibanez's friendly forum Admin by the same name. For those that don't know me...um...I'm Ibanez's friendly forum Admin. I work for Hoshino USA Inc. And the "New for '09" products (samples) bound for the USA are all hanging from guitar wall hooks about 50 feet from where I type this. And let me just say...the new lineup (as a whole) is killer. One of the best I've seen in my 9 years with the company. If you thought the RG550 20th Anniversary reissues were cool, then we're going to blow your mind in 2009. (And I'm not even talking reissue stuff...I'm talking full-line, available everywhere stuff!)

Just as soon as our press releases go out to our fine network of Authorized Ibanez dealers, I'll start posting more and more info on the new gear.

But to keep you interested, I'll give you just a couple little hints.

Yes, there will be a *Maple-fretboard seven string RG Prestige* wedged into our lineup. And no...it's not black!

I'll be back soon. Or if you can't wait, check out the Ibanez forum where the info will be posted first!

Jay


----------



## Pewtershmit

you've got some work cut out for you Jay. These guys have high expectations when it comes to seven strings. 

ahh exciting times


----------



## IBANEZ

Fully aware.

There's another HUGE announcement in store...not necessarily for 7-string players, but for fans of the Ibanez RG Prestige series. Something we've touched on the past two years, but is now back to stay...at least on _some_ models!


----------



## Piledriver

im really excited, as im a fan of the prestige series


----------



## HighGain510

Pics or go home now.   That's cool news though, thanks for clarifying that it will have the maple fretboard... curious to see how this shapes up. Any chance you could just spill if it is a trem or hardtail model?


----------



## IBANEZ

Trem. (Sorry to the fixed fans.)


----------



## GazPots

Please tell me its got passive pickups. If its got emg's im going to cry.



Edit - infact, sack finding small details out one by one. I'd rather know the date that it'll be announced in full.


----------



## IBANEZ

Don't push your luck.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Although I'm not a fan of maple fretboards I think the stuff you are doing with the 2009 line looks amazing. Hats off to you Jay!


----------



## HighGain510

IBANEZ said:


> Trem. (Sorry to the fixed fans.)



Cool, thanks man.  Welcome btw! 

P.S. Now that you're here, whisper into the ears of the folks at Hoshino that making the Chris Broderick RGA7 sig model a reality would guarantee them a lot of purchases in the 7-string department!


----------



## jaxadam

HighGain510 said:


> P.S. Now that you're here, whisper into the ears of the folks at Hoshino that making the Chris Broderick RGA7 sig model a reality would guarantee them a lot of purchases in the 7-string department!



Yes it would.


----------



## HighGain510

jaxadam said:


> Yes it would.



Seriously, if they made that guitar happen I'd sell my Carvin to buy it.  I *LOVE* his gray/black RGA7 sig to death, and I'm not even really an Ibby guy! 

To be clear, this is what would sell like hot cakes:














Those EXACT specs (the color looks odd in the photo shoot, but the bottom picture is perfect IMO) and you have yourself a winner. You can thank me later, I would accept payment in the form of a discounted one.


----------



## GazPots

IBANEZ said:


> Don't push your luck.





Hopefully i can forget all about this maple boarded beast and randomly sign in one day to find all the info waiting to be viewed. 


If not i'll be insane from wondering.


----------



## IBANEZ

I'll relay the message to our merchandisers. I'll also see our guys out at the LACS in January and I'll mention it to them since it would ultimately stem from their interactions with Chris. Thanks for the feedback!

And in reply to ZeroSignal...thanks for the words...and as much as I would love to take even an ounce of credit for new models...sadly, I have nothing to do with the production. I just have the honor of telling you about them! However, the more feedback I gather from the forums and our network of dealers, the more I can relay to those who make the decisions, and the more info they have to work off of!

Jay


----------



## HighGain510

IBANEZ said:


> I'll relay the message to our merchandisers. I'll also see our guys out at the LACS in January and I'll mention it to them since it would ultimately stem from their interactions with Chris. Thanks for the feedback!
> 
> And in reply to ZeroSignal...thanks for the words...and as much as I would love to take even an ounce of credit for new models...sadly, I have nothing to do with the production. I just have the honor of telling you about them! However, the more feedback I gather from the forums and our network of dealers, the more I can relay to those who make the decisions, and the more info they have to work off of!
> 
> Jay




Right on.  As already stated, you make the Broderick RGA7 sig happen and you will be loved by many dude.


----------



## Piledriver

meh about the new maple 7 being tremmed.
but i still have plenty of Destroyer GAS so its actually good


----------



## ZeroSignal

Thanks Jay, although I've been wondering why the XPT707 didn't come with a trem? Is it because Ibanez don't have a non-prestige, non-ZR 7 string trem?


----------



## IBANEZ

There is another 7-string in our bag of tricks for 2009.

I'm not discussing that, though.

Hmm. I'm going to get myself in trouble here. I'm signing off. Maybe I'll log in later. But I've got work to do...


----------



## ZeroSignal

IBANEZ said:


> There is another 7-string in our bag of tricks for 2009.
> 
> I'm not discussing that, though.



Oh... I'm going to be a very poor man next year...

[action=]Dies...[/action]


----------



## Randy

*<_<

>_>

<_<*

_It's an RGA7, ain't it...? _


----------



## Elysian

IBANEZ said:


> What...are you guys are jonesing for some Maple-7 love?
> 
> I'm Jay. I'm a N00B at SS.org. Some of you know me as Ibanez's friendly forum Admin by the same name. For those that don't know me...um...I'm Ibanez's friendly forum Admin. I work for Hoshino USA Inc. And the "New for '09" products (samples) bound for the USA are all hanging from guitar wall hooks about 50 feet from where I type this. And let me just say...the new lineup (as a whole) is killer. One of the best I've seen in my 9 years with the company. If you thought the RG550 20th Anniversary reissues were cool, then we're going to blow your mind in 2009. (And I'm not even talking reissue stuff...I'm talking full-line, available everywhere stuff!)
> 
> Just as soon as our press releases go out to our fine network of Authorized Ibanez dealers, I'll start posting more and more info on the new gear.
> 
> But to keep you interested, I'll give you just a couple little hints.
> 
> Yes, there will be a *Maple-fretboard seven string RG Prestige* wedged into our lineup. And no...it's not black!
> 
> I'll be back soon. Or if you can't wait, check out the Ibanez forum where the info will be posted first!
> 
> Jay



the 2nd most important question... is it basswood?


----------



## IBANEZ

Randy said:


> *<_<
> 
> >_>
> 
> <_<*
> 
> _It's an RGA7, ain't it...? _



Nope.


----------



## HighGain510

Randy said:


> *<_<
> 
> >_>
> 
> <_<*
> 
> _It's an RGA7, ain't it...? _





IBANEZ said:


> Nope.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

(hopefully whatever 7's ARE released this year are not basswood...)


----------



## GazPots

No Rga


----------



## Randy

If it's not an RGA or some variation on a 7-string that's already in production, then I might put my money on an Iceman, actually.


----------



## noodleplugerine

Jay, you are an absolute legend. We're all on our toes here, and we loooove you <3


----------



## IBANEZ

Randy said:


> If it's not an RGA or *some variation on a 7-string that's already in production*, then I might put my money on an Iceman, actually.



Def not an RGA. _THAT_ would be one of my faves.

Jay


----------



## Piledriver

IBANEZ said:


> Def not an RGA. _THAT_ would be one of my faves.
> 
> Jay



i say where getting either a tremmed up Xiphos or a RG1527 with mahogony or some kind of a cool feature.


----------



## Prime

woohoo


----------



## InTheRavensName

I reiterate, if you release the Broderick signature model, I will buy two. I will risk bankrupting myself to buy two.
TWO.

Please.


----------



## Tomii Sonic

IBANEZ said:


> Fully aware.
> 
> There's another HUGE announcement in store...not necessarily for 7-string players, but for fans of the Ibanez RG Prestige series. Something we've touched on the past two years, but is now back to stay...at least on _some_ models!


I don't know if I should be this excited about something that is made out of wood-


----------



## Prime

It's the Super Wizard. Right?


----------



## 70Seven

Come on Ibanez !! I've been a Ibanez user for 15 years. I'm also a 7 string user and want to only buy 7 string from now on (I have 2 ibanez sixer). This year I bought a Schecter Loomis 7 string because current Ibanez 7 string does nothing for me, and I LOVE MAPLE. Now I want to purchase another 7 string and I'm leaning towards the Schecter Blackjack C7 ATX. I can't wait to see this trem equiped Mapple fretboard 7 string, that is right out of my dreams so far. Come on Ibanez your fighting for my money and Schecter is winning, I'm waiting to see your 7 string before I make another purchase, I want an Ibanez so it better be nice !!!!


----------



## BlindingLight7

its probably a RG1527FM which would be jizz inducing if it was done right, knowing jay he'll leak pix the day before namm opens cuase hes an ass like that. ha!


----------



## lobee

Prime said:


> woohoo


WTF happened to that guitar?


----------



## Prime

How bout this...






Too bad...not going to happen.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Prime said:


> How bout this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad...not going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little S... never had a chance.


ken susi custom?


----------



## Prime

lobee said:


> WTF happened to that guitar?



Someone was taking acid when they designed it.


----------



## Stitch

IBANEZ said:


> What...are you guys are jonesing for some Maple-7 love?
> 
> I'm Jay. I'm a N00B at SS.org. Some of you know me as Ibanez's friendly forum Admin by the same name. For those that don't know me...um...I'm Ibanez's friendly forum Admin. I work for Hoshino USA Inc. And the "New for '09" products (samples) bound for the USA are all hanging from guitar wall hooks about 50 feet from where I type this. And let me just say...the new lineup (as a whole) is killer. One of the best I've seen in my 9 years with the company. If you thought the RG550 20th Anniversary reissues were cool, then we're going to blow your mind in 2009. (And I'm not even talking reissue stuff...I'm talking full-line, available everywhere stuff!)
> 
> Just as soon as our press releases go out to our fine network of Authorized Ibanez dealers, I'll start posting more and more info on the new gear.
> 
> But to keep you interested, I'll give you just a couple little hints.
> 
> Yes, there will be a *Maple-fretboard seven string RG Prestige* wedged into our lineup. And no...it's not black!
> 
> I'll be back soon. Or if you can't wait, check out the Ibanez forum where the info will be posted first!
> 
> Jay



YES.



IBANEZ said:


> Fully aware.
> 
> There's another HUGE announcement in store...not necessarily for 7-string players, but for fans of the Ibanez RG Prestige series. Something we've touched on the past two years, but is now back to stay...at least on _some_ models!



YES.



IBANEZ said:


> Trem. (Sorry to the fixed fans.)



YES.



IBANEZ said:


> There is another 7-string in our bag of tricks for 2009.
> 
> I'm not discussing that, though.
> 
> Hmm. I'm going to get myself in trouble here. I'm signing off. Maybe I'll log in later. But I've got work to do...



YES.



IBANEZ said:


> Nope.







Prime said:


> woohoo







Prime said:


> How bout this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad...not going to happen.


----------



## 70Seven

I would be all over a prestige 24 fret 7 string S series guitar.


----------



## Prime

So would anyone in their right thinking mind.

As opposed to the The 100th Anniversary Ginger Turd S.


----------



## BlindingLight7

i heard that it was gunna be yellow or orange see thru.......but nobody quote me on that.


----------



## 70Seven

WTF is this....


----------



## Prime

70Seven said:


> WTF is this....




It's double the bling and twice the cha-ching.


----------



## 70Seven

I dont think he was trying to be an ass, a 22k ugly 22 fret s series is worth bashing, and that coming from a Ibanez freak(myself).


----------



## Prime

Well...I didn't "just sign up". Ive been a member for 8 months.

I am one of the biggest Ibanez flag waiving, card carrying members you will meet.

That said, I won't allow a "fanboyismentallity" get in the way of pointing out the OBVIOUS.

Call me Master of the Obvious....but if you prefer asshole....that's fine.

I've been called worse.


----------



## Stitch

70Seven said:


> I dont think he was trying to be an ass, a 22k ugly 22 fret s series is worth bashing, and that coming from a Ibanez freak(myself).



I'm fucking sick of this "zomg only 22 frets' mentality. I guarantee if I say you live you'd hardly touch your 24th fret atl all. 

And yeah, that black S is disgusting, and while it will cost a LOT,

a) It IS a limited edition. It's been designed for collectors, so its priced accordingly. Makes sense to me. I don't like it, but I guarantee someone else will. Same goes for the RG-Egypt. Not my thing, but one man paid for it 

b) Comparing to the Aussie dollar is stupid for two reason: i)its currently bombing even faster than the GBP and is worth much less and ii)the company that imports Ibanez into Australasia already rapes prices. I'd be surprised if that guitar is any more than $5,500 (half of what you posted).


----------



## ZeroSignal

Well Stitch, the way I look at it is every 22 fret guitar I've ever played has had much less upper fret access than any 24 fret AANJ guitar I've played. Therefore I find them more comfortable to play in general. 

Also, 24 frets just like a 7th string or a locking trem = _options_. You don't have to use it but you know it's there.


----------



## Prime

The black one is just a conceptual rendering at this point.

It is based off of the original $11K guitar....






Ginger turd.



ZeroSignal said:


> Well Stitch, the way I look at it is every 22 fret guitar I've ever played has had much less upper fret access than any 24 fret AANJ guitar I've played. Therefore I find them more comfortable to play in general.
> 
> Also, 24 frets just like a 7th string or a locking trem = _options_. You don't have to use it but you know it's there.



I agree...even if you don't use the extra frets, the upper access is usually better.


----------



## ZeroSignal

That "ginger turd" looks quite cool to me. The inlays are a bit 1980s or Art Deco or something. 

And it's supposed to be made out of some "legendary" wood that I honestly can't remember it's name.


----------



## Harry

To Jay 
And I'm liking some of the new models, especially stuff that doesn't have to be in black


----------



## Prime

Camphor.


----------



## Elysian

ZeroSignal said:


> Well Stitch, the way I look at it is every 22 fret guitar I've ever played has had much less upper fret access than any 24 fret AANJ guitar I've played. Therefore I find them more comfortable to play in general.
> 
> Also, 24 frets just like a 7th string or a locking trem = _options_. You don't have to use it but you know it's there.



a properly designed guitar will have plenty of upper fret access, no matter how many frets... if you don't like the design, ok, but the number of frets shouldn't be the determining factor. just look at the washburn ec-29, 29 frets, full access, its all in the design. the ibanez S has great 22nd fret access, so i really don't know what you're complaining about.


----------



## Bobo

I'd like more Super Wizard info if that's what's going on


----------



## ZeroSignal

Elysian said:


> a properly designed guitar will have plenty of upper fret access, no matter how many frets... if you don't like the design, ok, but the number of frets shouldn't be the determining factor. just look at the washburn ec-29, 29 frets, full access, its all in the design. the ibanez S has great 22nd fret access, so i really don't know what you're complaining about.



Hey, I'm not complaining about anything. I'm just presenting a second (third? ) opinion.


----------



## Harry

Bobo said:


> I'd like more Super Wizard info if that's what's going on


----------



## bulletbass man

Camphor. Generally something used for herbal remedies not as a tone wood.


----------



## Prime

bulletbass man said:


> Camphor. Generally something used for herbal remedies not as a tone wood.



They must have been smokin some good "camphor" when they designed that.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X

to jay u guys hsould come out this a 6 and 7 string destoyer with ofr bridges


----------



## 7deadlysins666

Kornfann1024 said:


> to jay u guys should come out with a 7 string destoyer with kahler trem



Fixed


----------



## Anthony

GazPots said:


> No Rga



Theres always Agile 


I guess I'm sticking with them again.


----------



## M4rksman

I'm liking what I see in the line-up so far... especially the 27fret Xiphos..... Now I'm just waiting for info on the 7-strings..... So far everything seems to be nice and dandy.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Kornfann1024 said:


> to jay u guys hsould come out this a 6 and 7 string destoyer with ofr bridges



Ibanez have been trying very hard to get AWAY from Floyd Rose. What makes you think they'd ever use a OFR?


----------



## Xk6m6m5X

they wont but i dont like the edge 3 or kahler and i would hate to have to put on on myself but i could work with the edge 3 i suppose


----------



## fateofthorns666

the new xiphos looks great, theyre remaking the destroyer which is crazy, the rg series just looks the same to me except with maple fretboards, i do like the new pgm


----------



## HighGain510

I think seeing a 7-string Ibby with the RGA bridge or a 7-string Edge-FX like the 6'er used on the MTM or the 8-string version used on the 2228 would be a killer addition the the Ibanez lot.


----------



## -K4G-

HighGain510 said:


> I think seeing a 7-string Ibby with the RGA bridge or a 7-string Edge-FX like the 6'er used on the MTM or the 8-string version used on the 2228 would be a killer addition the the Ibanez lot.



That would be cool but i don't think Ibanez would make a new bridge for a new 7. Since we'll never know whether it would be a permanent thing. I can see them re-using the fixed bridge or the Xiphos bridge. But you'll never know


----------



## InTheRavensName

I'm scarily attracted to that explorer as well, now I think about it


----------



## HighGain510

-K4G- said:


> That would be cool but i don't think Ibanez would make a new bridge for a new 7. Since we'll never know whether it would be a permanent thing. I can see them re-using the fixed bridge or the Xiphos bridge. But you'll never know



Well, they did it for the Xiphos 7 and the S7320 models last year (both had bridges new to the 7 lineup), I can't see it being a huge deal especially since it would not be as complicated as the ZR7 trem that they pulled off for the S7320.  I was just throwing it out there in case Jay has the ability to get good ideas to people who can make them happen.  Ibanez recognizes Jemsite as a valuable consumer base but totally neglects sites like ours and when you consider that 7's are still considered by many manufacturers to be a "niche market" I'm hoping that Jay might be able to fill them in on this site and maybe even have them listen to some of the requests from the people who actually buy their guitars.


----------



## playstopause

Anthony said:


> Theres always Agile
> 
> 
> I guess I'm sticking with them again.





If Ibanez doesn't come up with a maple-board + reverse headstock, i'm goin' custom Agile again. The price is more relevant with Agile, too.

How many 7-strings customers have Ibanez lost to Agile because of

- Basswood bodies
- Non-reverse headstock
- Rosewood fingerboards
- Shitty stock pickups
- Lack of finish / colors

Answer: many.


----------



## Stitch

Prime said:


> The black one is just a conceptual rendering at this point.
> 
> It is based off of the original $11K guitar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger turd.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree...even if you don't use the extra frets, the upper access is usually better.





Stitch said:


> I'm fucking sick of this "zomg only 22 frets' mentality. I guarantee if I say you live you'd hardly touch your 24th fret atl all.
> 
> And yeah, that black S is disgusting, and while it will cost a LOT,
> 
> a) It IS a limited edition. It's been designed for collectors, so its priced accordingly. Makes sense to me. I don't like it, but I guarantee someone else will. Same goes for the RG-Egypt. Not my thing, but one man paid for it
> 
> b) Comparing to the Aussie dollar is stupid for two reason: i)its currently bombing even faster than the GBP and is worth much less and ii)the company that imports Ibanez into Australasia already rapes prices. I'd be surprised if that guitar is any more than $5,500 (half of what you posted).



That doesn't render my points invalid. So you meant the S100 and not the black one, my points about target customer base and the idiocy of basing it off the Australian dollar is still true.



playstopause said:


> If Ibanez doesn't come up with a maple-board + reverse headstock, i'm goin' custom Agile again. The price is more relevant with Agile, too.
> 
> How many 7-strings customers have Ibanez lost to Agile because of
> 
> - Basswood bodies
> - Non-reverse headstock
> - Rosewood fingerboards
> - Shitty stock pickups
> - Lack of finish / colors
> 
> Answer: many.


----------



## Prime

Listen Pal....That's how much it costs in the US as well. You're the idiot....Mr. F'in know it all.

At any price it is POOP!!!!! 

Looks like a ginger turd with sprinkles on top.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here it is again....

http://www.thomann.de/gr/ibanez_s100spl.htm?printable=yes

*[SIZE=+1]9699 Euros = 14 031.5433 U.S. dollars[/SIZE]*


Is that better? You may never know how much it will actually sell for in the US, because no other dealers were stupid enough to order one. Gzzz...some peoples children.


----------



## Stitch

Prime said:


> Listen Pal....That's how much it costs in the US as well.
> 
> At any price it is POOP!!!!!
> 
> Looks like a ginger turd with sprinkles on top.





Fine.


----------



## 70Seven

Stitch, I don't know why you defend that Ibanez S so much, it IS ugly, it IS to expensive. Prime is right, you may not like the way he said it but he's right.


----------



## canuck brian

I'm assuming the "thing" that will be found on the higher end Prestige will be the return of the super wizard as the site that hosts the pics actually says that a lot of the guitars will have it this year. There are 24 fret S models with it. 

I'm really curious to see what Ibanez is going to do for 2009 outside of what we've already seen and I'm very curious to see this maple board 7l.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I don't understand why everyone is getting worked up over a guitar no one wants. The S100 is very overpriced, but it's not like they're shoving it down everyone's throats. I don't like plenty of the new models, but I'm not angered just by their existence. Instead of focusing on the bad, lets look forward to the good.

Super Wizard Necks
Maple Fretboards
Maple Tops
More Seven Strings (with maple boards)
Bright Colors
Return of the Destroyer

I agree there's still going to be more to be desired, but it's certainly a step forward.


----------



## 70Seven

It would be cool to see some prestige with some Dimarzio instead of IBZ pickups.


----------



## MikeH

I can haz pix of teh new JEM?

kthxbai.


----------



## Mr. S

Prime said:


> Listen Pal....That's how much it costs in the US as well. You're the idiot....Mr. F'in know it all.
> 
> At any price it is POOP!!!!!
> 
> Looks like a ginger turd with sprinkles on top.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Here it is again....
> 
> IBANEZ S100SPL - Greek International Cyberstore
> 
> *[SIZE=+1]9699 Euros = 14 031.5433 U.S. dollars[/SIZE]*
> 
> 
> Is that better? You may never know how much it will actually sell for in the US, because no other dealers were stupid enough to order one. Gzzz...some peoples children.



Dude, you've really gotta lay off the aggressive attitude especially with 12 posts and against such an established member you wont last long around here, and if stitch comes off as a bit of a 'know it all' about ibanez it's probably because he does know a shit load about Ibanez guitars and as such is a great resource on them.

Anyway, as for the guitar okay you don't like it, great okay we get it move on. I myself actually quite like it from an aesthetic point of view, would I buy one? hell no, out of my league! if I were a hard core collector would I? fucking A, and as mentioned earlier in this thread that's who its most likely who its aimed at, collectors.

Sorry for the pissy post people, been drinking a little after a crappy day  lets get back to Ibanez guitars... particularly endless speculation about the new 7 string(s) from Ibanez


----------



## Prime

Dude...don't tell me what I should or should not do. I'm entitled to my opinion.

Additionally, I'm not obligated to stand by and let someone give out misinformation while at the same trying to attack me personally.



> Comparing to the Aussie dollar is stupid for two reason: i)its currently bombing even faster than the GBP and is worth much less and ii)the company that imports Ibanez into Australasia already rapes prices. I'd be surprised if that guitar is any more than $5,500 (half of what you posted).





> That doesn't render my points invalid. So you meant the S100 and not the black one, my points about target customer base and the idiocy of basing it off the Australian dollar is still true.


I don't care how established he is. 

I was ready to move on...but your buddy stitch decided he wanted to make another post pointing out, yet again, "the idiocy of basing it off the Australian dollar". 


As far as knowing a shitload about Ibanez guitars. I may know a thing or two myself.


----------



## killiansguitar

HighGain510 said:


> I think seeing a 7-string Ibby with the RGA bridge or a 7-string Edge-FX like the 6'er used on the MTM or the 8-string version used on the 2228 would be a killer addition the the Ibanez lot.



Agreed about the RGA 7 string with a 7 string Gibraltar Plus bridge. That would bitchin beyond belief. I'm not buying another Ibanez till they start making more MIJ RGA's, be it 6 or 7 strings.


----------



## darbdavys

HighGain510 said:


> Seriously, if they made that guitar happen I'd sell my Carvin to buy it.  I *LOVE* his gray/black RGA7 sig to death, and I'm not even really an Ibby guy!
> 
> To be clear, this is what would sell like hot cakes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those EXACT specs (the color looks odd in the photo shoot, but the bottom picture is perfect IMO) and you have yourself a winner. You can thank me later, I would accept payment in the form of a discounted one.


omg, LOVELOVELOVELOVELOVE. one of the sexiest guitars I've ever seen. I'd sell my toes for this  would love to see it in production


----------



## Prime

^Now that kicks ass!!! Along with this....






^Those are the kinda guitars Ibanez should be making.

That said, some these 2009 offerings look like something I'd see at Walmart.


----------



## bulletbass man

Mr. S said:


> Dude, you've really gotta lay off the aggressive attitude especially with 12 posts and against such an established member you wont last long around here, and if stitch comes off as a bit of a 'know it all' about ibanez it's probably because he does know a shit load about Ibanez guitars and as such is a great resource on them.
> 
> Anyway, as for the guitar okay you don't like it, great okay we get it move on. I myself actually quite like it from an aesthetic point of view, would I buy one? hell no, out of my league! if I were a hard core collector would I? fucking A, and as mentioned earlier in this thread that's who its most likely who its aimed at, collectors.
> 
> Sorry for the pissy post people, been drinking a little after a crappy day  lets get back to Ibanez guitars... particularly endless speculation about the new 7 string(s) from Ibanez


 
Well actually prime is a very established member on other forums. He knows as much or more about the Ibanez S series than probably anyone else on this forum. The man owns well I've lost count. 

I feel part of his anger is coming from that when he picks up a current S series at his local guitar store it really doesn't compare to the S series he's bought countless times over the years. That black guitar which he photoshopped the rather disgusting inlays onto is actually his guitar. The man has owned S540ltds and then an s2170 so he more than knows how crappy some of the current s series is. Not to mention the various quality control issues there have been with the zr bridge (It's often mounted incorrectly and poorly).

He can tell you how many guitars he has and how many he's owned in the past.


----------



## Prime

Crap...the secret is out. LOL!

bulletbass man, thanks for setting the record straight. I wasn't going to tell them. 

Oh yeah, I'd also like to thank the 2 people that gave me neg. rep (sarcasm). Honestly, I don't really care much about that. I won't hold it against them. Post counts and "rep." are pretty much meaningless to me.

BTW...I actually came here to share my knowledge of Ibanez and other guitars. Share being the key word. Beyond that, I thought I'd take the opportunity to point out a few issues with the current, recent and soon to be available line up.

Additionally, I wanted to address several of these issues with one of the newly registered members in this thread. But... I think it may be best I save that for another time.

Those who choose not to listen will be like the many that have preceded them... one day they will come to realize that I speak the truth. I know that sounds hard to believe.
But...it is true.

That's all I have to say... for now. !lol!


----------



## Variant

InTheRavensName said:


> I reiterate, if you release the Broderick signature model, I will buy two. I will risk bankrupting myself to buy two.
> TWO.
> 
> Please.



Yep, the best thing they coulda done this season is release the Broderick / McGrath RGA-7's. 

The worst thing they coulda done this season, was celebrate the 100th Anniversary of Hoshino Gakki with an S that looks like a Sante Fe hippie dweller's home exploded on it...  ...and they did.


----------



## Mr. S

bulletbass man said:


> Well actually prime is a very established member on other forums. He knows as much or more about the Ibanez S series than probably anyone else on this forum. The man owns well I've lost count.
> 
> I feel part of his anger is coming from that when he picks up a current S series at his local guitar store it really doesn't compare to the S series he's bought countless times over the years. That black guitar which he photoshopped the rather disgusting inlays onto is actually his guitar. The man has owned S540ltds and then an s2170 so he more than knows how crappy some of the current s series is. Not to mention the various quality control issues there have been with the zr bridge (It's often mounted incorrectly and poorly).
> 
> He can tell you how many guitars he has and how many he's owned in the past.



Yeah its probably not best t take my post too seriously, even though it was written in a rather serious manner, I hate to be a confrontational arse and I'm not normally but as I mentioned I'm in a shitty mood and have been drinking a little so if anything I probably took an exception to the aggressive way he'd posted... or at least thats how I interpreted it. I hate to get caught up in these arguments really, they seem petty... lets get back to guitars eh?

Prime, I'd also like to point out that any negative rep you received wasn't from me as I sign mine  but I cant help but agree with you about the red S7, those ARE the sort of guitars Ibanez should be making  

Hell I'd just like Ibanez to bring back the Lo-Pro 7


----------



## Stitch

70Seven said:


> Stitch, I don't know why you defend that Ibanez S so much, it IS ugly, it IS to expensive. Prime is right, you may not like the way he said it but he's right.



I never said he was wrong, what I said was I hate the hate for 22 frets, not for that ginger heap of shit.

I'm not defending it from a 'I love it point of view" - I think it is disgusting. Merely playing devil's advocate as the arguments presented here for it sucking and making no sense were thin and weak.



Prime said:


> Dude...don't tell me what I should or should not do. I'm entitled to my opinion.
> 
> Additionally, I'm not obligated to stand by and let someone give out misinformation while at the same trying to attack me personally.
> 
> I don't care how established he is.
> 
> I was ready to move on...but your buddy stitch decided he wanted to make another post pointing out, yet again, "the idiocy of basing it off the Australian dollar".
> 
> 
> As far as knowing a shitload about Ibanez guitars. I may know a thing or two myself.



While I appreciate a few people speaking up for me, I'm not one to sit on a reputation. I still stand by my argument that basing it off the Australian dollar is stupid for the reasons I described. As far as your sharing of knowledge - please do - this forum has picked up far too many morons over the last two months. More people like bulletbass man and you would be much appreciated and good for this place I hope.

But I still disagree with you.


----------



## kristallin

I kinda like that S100, with exception of the copper ribbon inlay in the body which doesn't quite go with the rest. 
I really like this one, for some weird reason:


----------



## Mr. S

kristallin said:


> I really like this one, for some weird reason:



me too actually... I cant for the life of me think why though


----------



## Prime

Mr. S said:


> Yeah its probably not best t take my post too seriously, even though it was written in a rather serious manner, I hate to be a confrontational arse and I'm not normally but as I mentioned I'm in a shitty mood and have been drinking a little so if anything I probably took an exception to the aggressive way he'd posted... or at least thats how I interpreted it. I hate to get caught up in these arguments really, they seem petty... lets get back to guitars eh?
> 
> Prime, I'd also like to point out that any negative rep you received wasn't from me as I sign mine  but I cant help but agree with you about the red S7, those ARE the sort of guitars Ibanez should be making
> 
> Hell I'd just like Ibanez to bring back the Lo-Pro 7






I have no quarrel with you, good Sir Knight. But I must cross this bridge. 








Stitch said:


> I never said he was wrong, what I said was I hate the hate for 22 frets, not for that ginger heap of shit.
> 
> I'm not defending it from a 'I love it point of view" - I think it is disgusting. Merely playing devil's advocate as the arguments presented here for it sucking and making no sense were thin and weak.
> 
> 
> 
> While I appreciate a few people speaking up for me, I'm not one to sit on a reputation. I still stand by my argument that basing it off the Australian dollar is stupid for the reasons I described. As far as your sharing of knowledge - please do - this forum has picked up far too many morons over the last two months. More people like bulletbass man and you would be much appreciated and good for this place I hope.
> 
> But I still disagree with you.



 In an attempt to avoid making this personal and spamming the thread with crap. My Official Response is....no reply.


----------



## leonardo7

New Ibanez 7s with trem I can handle. Maple boards will be fucking awesome! I can put in what pickups I like but I may buy two if it comes with EMGs. Finally, if it has a basswood body then its all ruined and Im not buying one. What about Ash or Magohany? That red S7 and that Green one at the top of the page are exactly what Ibanez should be putting out if they want domination of the current 7 string market but of course I will say, with EMGs please! Regardless of pickups... Domination!


----------



## Harry

bulletbass man said:


> Well actually prime is a very established member on other forums. He knows as much or more about the Ibanez S series than probably anyone else on this forum. The man owns well I've lost count.
> 
> I feel part of his anger is coming from that when he picks up a current S series at his local guitar store it really doesn't compare to the S series he's bought countless times over the years. That black guitar which he photoshopped the rather disgusting inlays onto is actually his guitar. The man has owned S540ltds and then an s2170 so he more than knows how crappy some of the current s series is. Not to mention the various quality control issues there have been with the zr bridge (It's often mounted incorrectly and poorly).
> 
> He can tell you how many guitars he has and how many he's owned in the past.




Exactly.
I've been over to the Ibanez forum and have an account there (under a different name) and it's definitely say to say Prime is one of the real deal Ibanez gurus over there, he seriously knows his shit when it comes to Ibanez.


----------



## Duraesu

IMHO, the new xiphos is HORRID, ok ok...maybe not horrid... i was just expecting something better, the freakin' guitar looks like a toy =/ why 27 frets? i would never buy one with 27frets, i dont wanna sound like a whistle lol 

please ibanez, take the original xiphos design...leave the 24 frets, give it some better finishes (matte please) a better trem (edge-zero FTW) and hum... ebony fretboard? (yeah, keep dreaming pal!) 


the rest of the new ibanez, nice models on the S series!


----------



## bulletbass man

I far prefer the look of the new xiphos. Plus the 27 frets make the fact it only has six strings (yes I am aware of the 7 string version) much more enticing. I just wish it was 27" scale.


----------



## noodleplugerine

Prime said:


> The black one is just a conceptual rendering at this point.
> 
> It is based off of the original $11K guitar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger turd.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree...even if you don't use the extra frets, the upper access is usually better.




Am I the only one that REALLY likes that guitar?


----------



## Shannon

Stitch & Prime, agree to disagree. The quarrel is officially over. No reply needed here.

Resume thread.

Oh yeah, & welcome Prime! 

As for the 2009 lineup...Some look interesting. Some look like the run-of-the-mill that I have come to expect. I like that colors are being re-introduced (enough black already) & I'm also digging matching headstocks on some models. I'd love to see a Chris Broderick model or any RG7 w/ a reversed matching headstock!

So damnit, where's the info on this maple-fretboard 7 already?


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³

noodleplugerine said:


> Am I the only one that REALLY likes that guitar?



Nope, there are two of us.



I could never afford that so it's irrelevant, but I do like how it looks.


----------



## BigPhi84

Hi Jay and Prime. I'm on the Ibanez forum (same BigPhi84 username). Good to see you guys on here as well.


----------



## kristallin

noodleplugerine said:


> Am I the only one that REALLY likes that guitar?



Nope, I'm digging it. That is a nice wood burl, and if would be perfect except for that copper "ribbon" inlay.


----------



## Lakeflower

Mmm, maple boards. That´s really nice.


----------



## Bobo

I like the blue RG with abalone stripe. I'm not sure if it is Euro only, but the price with shipping and taxes could put it out of my range (and many others I bet). 

IBANEZ RG3620Z-ABB - U.K. International Cyberstore Looks like it may cost more than a J Custom. Hopefully Ibanez isn't limiting Super Wizards to super high priced guitars.


----------



## Prime

Thanks for the Welcome, Shannon and BigPhi84.

HughesJB4 thanks for your kind words.

My opinion about the abalone strip is.... it's there to hide the fact that the top is not bookmatched.

I can almost guarantee that the Super Wizard will only be available on Prestige and Re-Issue guitars. Of course, J Custom guitars will have them as well.


----------



## Bobo

I'd like a Prestige model with the Super Wizard, but something around the price range of a RG770DX. Hope it's not only on a guitar closer to 3 grand.


----------



## FRETPICK

S/7/24frets/Super Wizard/trem/Any colour as long as it's red & black. Deeper cut away for high access. As demo'd by rusty cooley.

Fret.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I hope the other 7 string is either a Muhammed sig. 7, or an 470S7 reissue!


----------



## digitalpig

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I hope the other 7 string is either a Muhammed sig. 7, or an 470S7 reissue!



Never heard of a 470S7... Do you mean the 540 S7, the 7string Saber with HSS, 22 frets and LoPro Edge?






Greetings!
Felix


----------



## Prime

He's probably referring to the S7420FMT.

That being said, the 540S7 is the guitar you'd want... since it has the LoPro.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Any leaks yet? im getting tired of "i hope it is" posts...


----------



## Prime

Don't hold your breathe waiting for Jay. LOL! This is where people get mad at me again.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X

i really like the xiphos...hate the color ..the bevels could be smaller but i can se where if it would come in handy to have 27 frets...if u tune to c# standard u still get the hig e with out bending


----------



## tmcarr

I dont know, honestly, while the higher end guitars are great, I feel like they(Ibanez) really need to work on the lower end models. 

I personally have almost NO money being in college and the likes. I work my butt off, buy parts wherever I can find them, and assemble the guitars I want. only because I cant afford the models with the features I'm looking for.

I dont understand why Ibanez cant make a lower end 7 with some sort of workable trem. Maybe if they made a few low end 7's now, they would have a market them in the future.

EDIT: Oh, and maybe some lower end S7's. I mean cmon, Less wood = less money RIGHT?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Bobo said:


> I like the blue RG with abalone stripe. I'm not sure if it is Euro only, but the price with shipping and taxes could put it out of my range (and many others I bet).
> 
> IBANEZ RG3620Z-ABB - U.K. International Cyberstore Looks like it may cost more than a J Custom. Hopefully Ibanez isn't limiting Super Wizards to super high priced guitars.



You can't really go by Thonmann's prices. If you convert the price of an RG2570 it comes out to over $1250USD opposed to the musicians friend price of only $1000USD, that's over 20%. If available in the USA it'll be priced most likely at about $2000, still expensive, but not much more than Ibanez's other higher end RGs. I think the price is justified: Super Wizard Neck, Real DiMarzio pickups, mahogany body, figured maple top. It's nearly everything everyone has been asking for.


----------



## Bobo

Thanks for the insight Max. But should that guitar cost more because it has the Super Wizard? Wasn't that neck available on more average price guitars in the past? But maybe it's more costly to make?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Bobo said:


> Thanks for the insight Max. But should that guitar cost more because it has the Super Wizard? Wasn't that neck available on more average price guitars in the past? But maybe it's more costly to make?



Back in the day (late 80's early 90's) their was basically only the Wizard profile, at least on Ss and RGs. Though they didn't have DiMarzios (though they had better pickups in some peoples opinions) , mahogany bodies, or flame maple tops. If they sold this exact model fifteen or twenty years ago, adjusted for inflation, it would probably cost close to the same. I think this guitar represents the "you wanted it, now pay for it" way of thinking. Almost everything about this guitar was based on requests, incidently every request raised the price a bit. I don't fully agree with the price, but I can see why it's so high. Though in the grand scheme of things $2000 (and this is just an estimate) isn't too much if it's the guitar you've always wanted.

As far as production costs on the Super Wizard, weather it be materials, man power, or quality control etc. for some reason it's more expensive to produce. Hence why it's only been used on J-Customs the past several years. I don't have an exact answer, and Ibanez hasn't really been forthcoming about it. If I had to guess it would be that it's costlier for higher quality (i.e. stronger) maple as well as the cost of added labor to shape it. Though I'm merely speculating.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

^maybe the fact that it's slightly asymmetrical has something to do with it too?



digitalpig said:


> Never heard of a 470S7... Do you mean the 540 S7, the 7string Saber with HSS, 22 frets and LoPro Edge?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings!
> Felix



My bad, that's exactly the model I was referring to!  I  that guitar


----------



## rvoteary

So I talked to the manager at my local ibanez dealer and apparently most of the guitars posted aren't gonna make it to canada


----------



## machine_head1

i want to see more 09 pics!!


----------



## 70Seven

rvoteary said:


> So I talked to the manager at my local ibanez dealer and apparently most of the guitars posted aren't gonna make it to canada



Buy it from an Ebay store or for Ibanez, get it from IbanezRules.com.


----------



## Metal Ken

70Seven said:


> get it from IbanezRules.com.



That'd be more expensive than importing it from europe


----------



## 70Seven

Metal Ken said:


> That'd be more expensive than importing it from europe



Really, I find his prices are very good, did you ever get a quote from him?


----------



## leonardo7

IBANEZ said:


> If you thought the RG550 20th Anniversary reissues were cool, then we're going to blow your mind in 2009. (And I'm not even talking reissue stuff...I'm talking full-line, available everywhere stuff!)


 
Jay from Ibanez posted this the other day so I dont see how it wont be available in Canada.


----------



## Metal Ken

70Seven said:


> Really, I find his prices are very good, did you ever get a quote from him?


Good? Ibanez prices are bad enough. Paying markup on him, who's not a licensed dealer (And thus pays retail) is pointless. Plus, his prices on used Universes are insane. He wants 12-1600$ for greendots which sell for around 1k tops on the bay.


----------



## jymellis

digitalpig said:


> Never heard of a 470S7... Do you mean the 540 S7, the 7string Saber with HSS, 22 frets and LoPro Edge?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings!
> Felix



where can i get one of those?


----------



## MFB

Metal Ken said:


> Good? Ibanez prices are bad enough. Paying markup on him, who's not a licensed dealer (And thus pays retail) is pointless. Plus, his prices on used Universes are insane. He wants 12-1600$ for greendots which sell for around 1k tops on the bay.



Actually Rich did become a certified dealer as of July 17th, but I can see where you're coming from

IIRC, he does do a full set up, string change, intonation check, fret dress, etc before he ships and I believe thats included in the price


----------



## Metal Ken

MFB said:


> IIRC, he does do a full set up, string change, intonation check, fret dress, etc before he ships and I believe thats included in the price



300$ for a setup i can do myself is also insane.


----------



## MFB

Yeah, its true you can, which is one of the things that got a lot of discussion over at Jemsite

I've yet to actually buy anything from him though so I can't knock or praise him


----------



## Toshiro

The most I've ever bought from Rich is parts, and that's because most of the Ibanez dealers on or off Ebay want fucking list. Anything is cheaper!


----------



## Chritar

yeah im glad he stocks parts too. ive bought parts from rich that no one else seems to stock or order or be willing to order, so yeah, i wouldnt buy a guitar from him unless it was the cheapest i can find it, i can setup everything on my own, and im not too picky about frett finishing, which if i really wanted to change i would practice on a cheapo and then do it myself


----------



## Arctodus

Ibanez needs to make a fixed bridge S model 7 string. As well higher model RG fixed bridges. Too many tremolos does not a guitar make.


----------



## amonb

I have never been a fan of sharktooth on maple but still some interesting models there...


----------



## ZeroSignal

Arctodus said:


> Ibanez needs to make a fixed bridge S model 7 string. As well higher model RG fixed bridges. Too many tremolos does not a guitar make.



RG7321, APEX2, XPT707FX. 

That's not counting the guitars you can get that are out of productionor the Japanese RG15271.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

ZeroSignal said:


> RG7621, RG7421, XPT707FX.
> 
> or the Japanese RG15271.



Fixed.


----------



## bulletbass man

Metal Ken said:


> 300$ for a setup i can do myself is also insane.


 
I've only ever gotten a few quotes from him but none of them have every been very bad. Some of them have actually been even less than musicians friend etc.

Though some of his used sales are definitely questionable. but then again I guess for used he really only stocks rare guitars.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Adam Of Angels said:


> Fixed.



No, I was quoting the new guitars. As in, currently in production.


----------



## FortePenance

You missed the Apex 1 btw.

edit//oh wait, no you didn't. D:


----------



## Adam Of Angels

ZeroSignal said:


> No, I was quoting the new guitars. As in, currently in production.



Ah, I got you. I was just acting as though the Apex2 and 7321 weren't at all important enough to mention. That being because he said _higher_ end Ibanez models - which doesn't include the 7321.


----------



## auxioluck

Any pics of the hardtail JEM?


----------



## playstopause

^

Not until NAMM. Ibanez wants to keep some surprises. Same with the "maple" 7...

BUT :





The Guitar Addict!: Ibanez 2009: JEM non-whammy

Who knows?


----------



## ZeroSignal

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Not until NAMM. Ibanez wants to keep some surprises. Same with the "maple" 7.



And remember, he said that there would be _*TWO*_ new 7s coming out in NAMM.


----------



## metalgod72

Xiphos and the red saber look good to me.


----------



## Scootman1911

ZeroSignal said:


> And remember, he said that there would be _*TWO*_ new 7s coming out in NAMM.



There's two! Oh my god that's amazing! All this time I thought there was only going to be one.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I really can't describe how excited I am over this maple boarded 7 string Prestige. As long as it doesn't only come in obnoxious colors, I'll be thrilled. It's basically what I've wanted them to come out with for a long time now.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Scootman1911 said:


> There's two! Oh my god that's amazing! All this time I thought there was only going to be one.





IBANEZ said:


> There is another 7-string in our bag of tricks for 2009.
> 
> I'm not discussing that, though.



I'm still surprised that nobody picked up on it yet.


----------



## jymellis

i really hope the new 7s arent indonesian made! korean would be ok but not 1527 prestige prices for korean please lol.


----------



## ZeroSignal

jymellis said:


> i really hope the new 7s arent indonesian made! korean would be ok but not 1527 prestige prices for korean please lol.



As someone who owns a S7320 and loves it I can honestly say that it wouldn't bother me. The XPT707 is Indonesian made also and people love theirs.


----------



## jymellis

i thought the s7320 was korean made? the one i played at my local sam ash was (i thought) but i also looked at alot of ibys that day.


----------



## arktan

jymellis said:


> i thought the s7320 was korean made? the one i played at my local sam ash was (i thought) but i also looked at alot of ibys that day.



Yeah, they switched the production from Korea to Indonesia in 2008, i think.
Mine's Indonesian.


----------



## jymellis

arktan said:


> Yeah, they switched the production from Korea to Indonesia in 2008, i think.
> Mine's Indonesian.



maybe i should snatch the korean s7320 up.


----------



## ZeroSignal

jymellis said:


> maybe i should snatch the korean s7320 up.



I prefer my Indonesian S7320 to the Korean one I played in a guitar shop. 

Let me tell you that this guitar does not in any way lack mojo. It's one of my most played guitars.


----------



## jymellis

ZeroSignal said:


> I prefer my Indonesian S7320 to the Korean one I played in a guitar shop.
> 
> Let me tell you that this guitar does not in any way lack mojo. It's one of my most played guitars.



that is the main reason i prefer the m.i.j. ibys. im not saying the indo or korean ibys are bad, but there is no way you should be able to tell a quality difference between 2 guitars that are the exact same. back in the early 90s when most if not all ibys where made in japan it didnt matter where you tried that iby rg550 at. it was going to play just like the last one you played at another shop. good quality control and craftsman ship eliminates the variables that make two (same model guitars ) play /sound different. with the newer ones i have noticed it is more "luck of the draw" on how well your iby was put together and perform.


----------



## arktan

ZeroSignal said:


> I prefer my Indonesian S7320 to the Korean one I played in a guitar shop.
> 
> Let me tell you that this guitar does not in any way lack mojo. It's one of my most played guitars.



It's snappier than hell, aggressive with D-activators and has the ZR 

if it only had 24 frets... i don't care about the color or the fretboard, just give me these 2 extra frets and i'm happy


----------



## jymellis

arktan said:


> It's snappier than hell, aggressive with D-activators and has the ZR
> 
> if it only had 24 frets... i don't care about the color or the fretboard, just give me these 2 extra frets and i'm happy



i have a mij s7420fmt that is 22 frets. i love the damn thing lol. at first i wasnt sure if i would like 22 frets (already having a rg7620) but the more i play it the more i like it. and im not saying the mik or mii are bad (i own a rg 6 mik and a rg7321 mii). they just arent quite up to par with what i remember coming from iby.


----------



## Toshiro

jymellis said:


> that is the main reason i prefer the m.i.j. ibys. im not saying the indo or korean ibys are bad, but there is no way you should be able to tell a quality difference between 2 guitars that are the exact same. back in the early 90s when most if not all ibys where made in japan it didnt matter where you tried that iby rg550 at. it was going to play just like the last one you played at another shop. good quality control and craftsman ship eliminates the variables that make two (same model guitars ) play /sound different. with the newer ones i have noticed it is more "luck of the draw" on how well your iby was put together and perform.



+1

I played 4 Xiphos guitars over the summer. 2 were yuck, 1 was ok/meh, and one was a great guitar.


----------



## Prime

Yeah.. wait until you find out about the black stuff that get's on your fingers and your nice new maple fretboard.

Just like the RG20th and RG770 re-issue. You'd have thought they would have learned after the RG20th.

But here is a little tip for you... Tape off the fretboard and hit the frets with some 0000 steel wool. Personally, I use micromesh. But not every one can find it. The advantage to micromesh is that you don't get all the pieces of steel wool stuck to your polepieces.

Beyond that, there is less chance of damaging the finish with those little pieces of steel wool all about. When I used steel wool... I would take a plastic garbage bag, poke a hole in it, slide the neck through the hole and cover the body with the bag. That and some tape goes a long way in protecting the guitar against steel wool debris.

And yeah... they have moved most, if not all, of the 22 fret S Series to Indo. That's why we keep seeing more and more misaligned brides, etc.

Gee...I should sugar coat what I say...but that's not the way I roll. LOL!

Flame away....I look forward to your negative comments.


----------



## jymellis

for cleaning a fretboard i use a dremmel with the inner fibre wheel to a sanding drum. if the maple fretboard has a coating or gloss on it steel wool will make it look cloudy or hazey. i use the cotton/fibre inner wheel to a sanding drum on a dremmel. it cleans the muck off and doesnt damage wood, or poly coating on the fretboard. plus it doesnt leave tiny pieces of metal like the other member mentioned.


----------



## Chritar

i know others experienced black stuff on their 20th frett boards, but i never have, my volume knob did get grindy though but a little wd40 fixed it right up


----------



## Prime

jymellis said:


> for cleaning a fretboard i use a dremmel with the inner fibre wheel to a sanding drum. *if the maple fretboard has a coating or gloss on it steel wool will make it look cloudy or hazey*. i use the cotton/fibre inner wheel to a sanding drum on a dremmel. it cleans the muck off and doesnt damage wood, or poly coating on the fretboard. plus it doesnt leave tiny pieces of metal like the other member mentioned.



That's one of the reasons I said "Tape off the fretboard" I use the blue painters tape. Tape everything except the frets.

I should have mentioned that polishing the frets is the FIRST thing you want to do. Before you do anything else. Otherwise that black stuff will get on there.

And to be even more exact...you should change the strings. Though I thought that was pretty obvious.


----------



## Chritar

^ i use dean markely blue steels, i remember all that business goin on about the daddarios possibly causing it on the ibby forums


----------



## jymellis

Prime said:


> That's one of the reasons I said "Tape off the fretboard" I use the blue painters tape. Tape everything except the frets.
> 
> I should have mentioned that polishing the frets is the FIRST thing you want to do. Before you do anything else. Otherwise that black stuff will get on there.
> 
> And to be even more exact...you should change the strings. Though I thought that was pretty obvious.



i just mentioned that because my method removes the gunk from the fretboard also. so there is no need for tape. and it keeps the guess work out of which product should i use for this type of fretboard with this type of inlay etc. you can use the cotton drum method to clean the frets and fretboard with no "wet" type of cleaner and no worries of any "scrubbing" on finishes or natural wood or inlays. just make sure to change the snading drum fibres or they will get gunked up. for a rather nasty guitar i usually use one on the frets and then one or two on the fretboard itself.just buy the little dremmel sanding drums and peel the sandpaper off of them. make sure to get the cotton or felt type ones and not rubber.


----------



## Prime

That's cool...whatever works for ya. I've heard of the dremmel method. Never used it.

I do own a dremmel...but have never used it for that purpose. One concern I do have is actually polishing the wood in the process. Quite a few MIJ Rosewood fret board Jacksons have a crazy shiny rosewood fretboard that I HATE. It looks like the fretboard is sealed with poly or something. I've inquired about this and have been told it is not sealed. It is polished/buffed to the point of being shiny. I'd be concerned about creating that type of situation with the dremel on Rosewood and can't Imagine how that would be on Ebony. But... I don't know, maybe that is not an issue with the dremel, as I have no personel experience with "dremmeling" a fretboard.


----------



## jymellis

Prime said:


> That's cool...whatever works for ya. I've heard of the dremmel method. Never used it.
> 
> I do own a dremmel...but have never used it for that purpose. One concern I do have is actually polishing the wood in the process. Quite a few MIJ Rosewood fret board Jacksons have a crazy shiny rosewood fretboard that I HATE. It looks like the fretboard is sealed with poly or something. I've inquired about this and have been told it is not sealed. It is polished/buffed to the point of being shiny. I'd be concerned about creating that type of situation with the dremel on Rosewood and can't Imagine how that would be on Ebony. But... I don't know, maybe that is not an issue with the dremel, as I have no personel experience with "dremmeling" a fretboard.



that will happen. you want to use a slower speed. you would actually smell it when it starts to polish or "glaze" the surface. using a little to much elbow grease or pressure can cause it also. just like with any work done to a guitar, you have to be careful and pay attention to detail. hey, where not working on squires lol.


----------



## Prime

jymellis said:


> that will happen. you want to use a slower speed. you would actually smell it when it starts to polish or "glaze" the surface. using a little to much elbow grease or pressure can cause it also. just like with any work done to a guitar, you have to be careful and pay attention to detail. hey, where not working on squires lol.



Oh...you mean you have to use common sense? Something that isn't always so common.

I can see it now....

I decided to dremmel my fretboard and didn't have the cotton buffer wheel attachment. So I used the grinder wheel attachment that came with my dremmel. This is what happened....







WTF?


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Prime said:


> Yeah.. wait until you find out about the black stuff that get's on your fingers and your nice new maple fretboard.
> 
> Just like the RG20th and RG770 re-issue. You'd have thought they would have learned after the RG20th.



If this is indeed in response to my comment, then you're for some reason assuming that I've not owned a guitar with a maple fretboard. I have, and I'm aware. Still pumped.


----------



## jymellis

Prime said:


> Oh...you mean you have to use common sense? Something that isn't always so common.
> 
> I can see it now....
> 
> I decided to dremmel my fretboard and didn't have the cotton buffer wheel attachment. So I used the grinder wheel attachment that came with my dremmel. This is what happened....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Prime said:


> I decided to dremmel my fretboard and didn't have the cotton buffer wheel attachment. So I used the grinder wheel attachment that came with my dremmel. This is what happened....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?


----------



## Prime

Prime said:


> Yeah.. wait until you find out about the black stuff that get's on your fingers and your nice new maple fretboard.
> 
> Just like the RG20th and RG770 re-issue. You'd have thought they would have learned after the RG20th.







Adam Of Angels said:


> If this is indeed in response to my comment, then you're for some reason assuming that I've not owned a guitar with a maple fretboard. I have, and I'm aware. Still pumped.





Actually, it was directed at anyone purchasing or looking forward to maple boarded Ibanez guitars. 

The problem I was talking about is Ibanez specific.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Aah, I got ya. Good point to make, though. I just don't mind all that mess.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Prime said:


> And yeah... they have moved most, if not all, of the 22 fret S Series to Indo. That's why we keep seeing more and more misaligned brides, etc.
> 
> Gee...I should sugar coat what I say...but that's not the way I roll. LOL!
> 
> Flame away....I look forward to your negative comments.



Er... what? You didn't do anything wrong? Why would anyone flame you?


----------



## GazPots

I flicked through the pages but if someones posted this i apologise.

Anyways.








Gaz


----------



## Bobo

^ Seems like a cheaper RGA would sell (I'm assuming that's what that is). That body, mahogany, maybe some colors other than black  seems like people looking for a cheaper Ibby would love that.


----------



## GazPots

Weird lookin bridge on it.


I reckon there may also be a blue flamed maple boarded RG (possibly 7 stringer) with simple dots coming (side dots please please please please)






So thats what my moneys on.


----------



## Metal Ken

bulletbass man said:


> I've only ever gotten a few quotes from him but none of them have every been very bad. Some of them have actually been even less than musicians friend etc.
> 
> Though some of his used sales are definitely questionable. but then again I guess for used he really only stocks rare guitars.



He had sold his last green dot UV for almost 1600$+ shipping. 
These go for around a grand, to 1200$ on ebay. Fuck that 400$ markup bullshit.


----------



## sworth9411

So they are releasing two Ibanez 7's at NAMM this year...anyone else picking up on who these are for?.....Just speculation but Im thinking Buz and Ken from Unearth which would be great news......

In regards to Rich from Ibanez Rules, I had a buddy who bought a Gambale model from him a while back and let me tell you on paper his set up is absurd and overpriced, but once you get it into your hands you can really feel how he has absolutley mastered the Ibanez feel, and playability. Felt better than any Ibanez I had played...Just my 2 Cents but If i order anything from him I am fine with the upcharge as I feel it is worth it.


----------



## eleven59

sworth9411 said:


> So they are releasing two Ibanez 7's at NAMM this year...anyone else picking up on who these are for?.....Just speculation but Im thinking Buz and Ken from Unearth which would be great news......



They're not signature models. They're regular line guitars.


----------



## Elysian

Metal Ken said:


> He had sold his last green dot UV for almost 1600$+ shipping.
> These go for around a grand, to 1200$ on ebay. Fuck that 400$ markup bullshit.



he also sells his lopro edge 7 trems without a nut, for 300 bucks, and to get a matching nut is 90 bucks(at least for the chrome one)... screw that, i got a nut for 11 bucks from guitarpartsdepot.


----------



## bulletbass man

Metal Ken said:


> He had sold his last green dot UV for almost 1600$+ shipping.
> These go for around a grand, to 1200$ on ebay. Fuck that 400$ markup bullshit.


 
yeah his used sales are rather questionable.

As is his parts sales. But for new guitars the guy really aint too bad. He also has started offering guitars with only a minor setup opposed to full.


----------



## Chritar

leak the 7 pics already


----------



## Metal Ken

Elysian said:


> he also sells his lopro edge 7 trems without a nut, for 300 bucks, and to get a matching nut is 90 bucks(at least for the chrome one)... screw that, i got a nut for 11 bucks from guitarpartsdepot.



Once again, fuck that.  
I'll never spend more than 150$ for a licensed trem when you can get a complete OFR 7 for 220$ new.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Yeah, but the Lo-Pro, Edge, and Edge Pro are pretty god damn awesome. Not worth the money he's asking, but still damn good.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I've always felt that Ibanez Rules' used and part sales were catered more towards the deep pocketed collector, than the usual player. I would think that a well off collector would care more about getting a solid product from a reputable source than saving a couple hundred dollars. As far as parts go, it can be a pain to get parts from Ibanez, and that's the ones they currently produce, forget about discontinued parts. If price wasn't as much of a determinant I'd gladly shell out a little more before having to go the eBay route.


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³

Chritar said:


> leak the 7 pics already



+1


----------



## Shinto

ILdÐÆMcº³;1318416 said:


> +1


+2.


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG

eleven59 said:


> They're not signature models. They're regular line guitars.



what else do you know??


----------



## AgentWalrus

MaxOfMetal said:


> I've always felt that Ibanez Rules' used and part sales were catered more towards the deep pocketed collector, than the usual player. I would think that a well off collector would care more about getting a solid product from a reputable source than saving a couple hundred dollars. As far as parts go, it can be a pain to get parts from Ibanez, and that's the ones they currently produce, forget about discontinued parts. If price wasn't as much of a determinant I'd gladly shell out a little more before having to go the eBay route.



bingo, like someone else said before... if you played one of his setups you would without a doubt pay the money.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Yeah, I hear that from everybody that buys from him, to be honest. Can't really tell you that I've heard anything bad.

Plus, Rich is a badass dude. Really awesome, and he knows his stuff.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Can we go back to talking about blackmailing Ibanez reps into divulging info on the 2009 7s?


----------



## Metal Ken

AgentWalrus said:


> bingo, like someone else said before... if you played one of his setups you would without a doubt pay the money.



Well, if you like paying far out the ass for something you can do yourself, so be it, but dont try to convince me to do the same


----------



## 7deadlysins666

ZeroSignal said:


> Can we go back to talking about blackmailing Ibanez reps into divulging info on the 2009 7s?



+1


----------



## Spondus

ZeroSignal said:


> Can we go back to talking about blackmailing Ibanez reps into divulging info on the 2009 7s?


 
+1  i hope the maple boarded 7 isnt black


----------



## eleven59

CAPTAIN SARG said:


> what else do you know??



Just what's in this thread. It doesn't say anywhere that they are signature models, in fact...



IBANEZ said:


> Yes, there will be a *Maple-fretboard seven string RG Prestige* wedged into our lineup. And no...it's not black!



See? Prestige, not signature. And it's *not black.*



IBANEZ said:


> There is another 7-string in our bag of tricks for 2009.
> 
> I'm not discussing that, though.



This one _could_ be a signature, but the other one's obviously not.



Spondus said:


> +1  i hope the maple boarded 7 isnt black



Read the thread, see above, it's already been stated that it's not black.


----------



## Metal Ken

eleven59 said:


> IBANEZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there will be a *Maple-fretboard seven string RG Prestige* wedged into our lineup. And no...it's not black!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See? Prestige, not signature. And it's *not black.*
Click to expand...


Yeah, but its probably basswood


----------



## eleven59

Metal Ken said:


> Yeah, but its probably basswood



True enough. Not like I'd buy it anyways  All I was addressing was that people have obviously stopped reading the thread before they post, since their questions were answered in the same posts they were announced


----------



## auxioluck

^^^ Ken has a point. I hope not. I never thought I would stray from Ibanez, but I can't take the basswood/rosewood anymore. 

I end up getting all different kinds of Ibanez guitars that just end up being the same sound with a different shape. Apart from my Xiphos, and I attribute that to the mahogany body.


----------



## El Caco

If it is a Prestige bolt on neck with Maple fretboard, even if it has a basswood body, I would consider it for a neck swap.

Also I didn't think that just because it is Prestige that it isn't a signature model, the Apex 1 is Prestige but the Apex 2 is not, both are signature models.


----------



## Spondus

woot it isnt black! i should have read that first, i can probably justify buying it now. ive wanted a maple boarded 7 for ages, but getting a loomis in the uk is anything but easy, and expensive considering how much the pound sucks right now


----------



## eleven59

s7eve said:


> If it is a Prestige bolt on neck with Maple fretboard, even if it has a basswood body, I would consider it for a neck swap.
> 
> Also I didn't think that just because it is Prestige that it isn't a signature model, the Apex 1 is Prestige but the Apex 2 is not, both are signature models.



Valid point, I guess. Though I'd still doubt it being a pair of Unearth signatures, since one has a maple board (something I'm reasonably certain neither of them uses), and he made a point of separating the two models.


----------



## Metal Ken

auxioluck said:


> ^^^ Ken has a point. I hope not. I never thought I would stray from Ibanez, but I can't take the basswood/rosewood anymore.
> 
> I end up getting all different kinds of Ibanez guitars that just end up being the same sound with a different shape. Apart from my Xiphos, and I attribute that to the mahogany body.



Once i realized all my other guitars just sounded better than my last couple of universes, it kinda made me not want to buy ibanezes ever again  Shame, cause the UV necks are amazing. 

If they ever decide to make some cool non-overpriced, non-basswood RG7s, id definitely consider getting one at some point, but as it stands, that seems really unlikely.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

s7eve said:


> If it is a Prestige bolt on neck with Maple fretboard, even if it has a basswood body, I would consider it for a neck swap.
> 
> Also I didn't think that just because it is Prestige that it isn't a signature model, the Apex 1 is Prestige but the Apex 2 is not, both are signature models.



Being a prestige and an artist model is mutually exclusive. The Apex 1 is not "Prestige", it's just made in Japan at Fujigen. No matter if it's made in Japan, China, Korea, or Indonesia a signature model is a signature model, not a prestige. If you look at Ibanez's site you'll notice that none of the signature model headstocks say "Prestige", no matter what level of price or quality.


----------



## Skullet

eleven59 said:


> Valid point, I guess. Though I'd still doubt it being a pair of Unearth signatures, since one has a maple board (something I'm reasonably certain neither of them uses), and he made a point of separating the two models.


 MySpace.com - UNEARTH new album THE MARCH in stores now Irving Plaza 10-30-08 - Photo 14 of 17


----------



## eleven59

Skullet said:


> MySpace.com - UNEARTH new album THE MARCH in stores now Irving Plaza 10-30-08 - Photo 14 of 17



Still doesn't change the fact that he mentioned it's a _PRESTIGE_ and _NO SIGNATURE MODELS ARE PRESTIGES_ and that he mentioned the two new 7-strings as _SEPARATE GUITARS_ in _SEPARATE POSTS_.

Hopefully people will actually _read_ my posts now


----------



## Wi77iam

MaxOfMetal said:


> Being a prestige and an artist model is mutually exclusive. The Apex 1 is not "Prestige", it's just made in Japan at Fujigen. No matter if it's made in Japan, China, Korea, or Indonesia a signature model is a signature model, not a prestige. If you look at Ibanez's site you'll notice that none of the signature model headstocks say "Prestige", no matter what level of price or quality.


 
Actually, if you go the japanese ibanez website, and click on the Paul Gilbert model, it says "prestige" underneath the model name, but if you click on, Mick Thomson's model, it doesn't say prestige.


----------



## Ketzer

I wonder... I saw PJ with that Xiphos at Amon Amarth in november... That's not a sig model, right? Did PJ have a prototype of that Xiphos ir is that one a Sig model?


----------



## Skullet

eleven59 said:


> Still doesn't change the fact that he mentioned it's a _PRESTIGE_ and _NO SIGNATURE MODELS ARE PRESTIGES_ and that he mentioned the two new 7-strings as _SEPARATE GUITARS_ in _SEPARATE POSTS_.
> 
> Hopefully people will actually _read_ my posts now


 Actually i was just making a point that one of them does use a 7 with a maple neck


----------



## Se7enMeister

eleven59 said:


> Still doesn't change the fact that he mentioned it's a _PRESTIGE_ and _NO SIGNATURE MODELS ARE PRESTIGES_ and that he mentioned the two new 7-strings as _SEPARATE GUITARS_ in _SEPARATE POSTS_



Jems are crafted by the gods


----------



## D-EJ915

Se7enMeister said:


> Jems are crafted by the gods


must be trash gods because I've played 2 different white ones and they were both trash

[action=D-EJ915]admits these guitars were both at GC, one was newish and the other was quite old[/action]


----------



## Harry

william93 said:


> Actually, if you go the japanese ibanez website, and click on the Paul Gilbert model, it says "prestige" underneath the model name, but if you click on, Mick Thomson's model, it doesn't say prestige.



The JS1000/1200, Jem77V/UV and Apex 1 are listed as having Prestige necks at the very least.
I would have figured the EGEN would be too, but the neck is merely listed as an EGEN neck.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

william93 said:


> Actually, if you go the japanese ibanez website, and click on the Paul Gilbert model, it says "prestige" underneath the model name, but if you click on, Mick Thomson's model, it doesn't say prestige.



True, but nowhere on the guitar does it say "Prestige". Technically it can be construed as a "Prestige", just by the fact that it's made at Fujigen, but that dosen't go for all signature guitars. A "Prestige" is a production model with no endorsee affiliation, but still somewhat up to spec with the signature level instruments.


----------



## El Caco

Bloody hell enough allready



eleven59 said:


> NO SIGNATURE MODELS ARE PRESTIGES



Bullshit



MaxOfMetal said:


> Being a prestige and an artist model is mutually exclusive. The Apex 1 is not "Prestige", it's just made in Japan at Fujigen. No matter if it's made in Japan, China, Korea, or Indonesia a signature model is a signature model, not a prestige. If you look at Ibanez's site you'll notice that none of the signature model headstocks say "Prestige", no matter what level of price or quality.



Bullshit

As I said earlier just because it's a Prestige does not mean it is not a signature models, many signature models are Prestige guitars and do not have Prestige on the headstock, yes a Ibanez can be both a signature and a Prestige but just like a Prestige is not always a signature, a signature is not always a Prestige.

Click on each guitar to go to the product page.


----------



## djpharoah

^Win.


----------



## winterlover

/\
yup


----------



## InTheRavensName

Broderick's LACS says 'Prestige' on the headstock though-could it be?!

?


----------



## nikt

so does on his older LACS, on both Dino 8s and his xiphos and on Buz RGA7

it's common so don't get excited


----------



## InTheRavensName

Hellfire 

Thanks for clearing that up man!


----------



## jymellis

i am an ibanez fan, have been for the last 20+ years and always will be!


----------



## eleven59

Regardless, there's still way too much info in this thread pointing to it _not_ being signature models, and especially, _not_ Unearth signature models.


----------



## Se7enMeister

D-EJ915 said:


> must be trash gods because I've played 2 different white ones and they were both trash
> 
> [action=D-EJ915]admits these guitars were both at GC, one was newish and the other was quite old[/action]



GC is false, i played a floral 1994 jem that had never been out of the box, greatest thing i have ever touched


----------



## Harry

InTheRavensName said:


> Broderick's LACS says 'Prestige' on the headstock though-could it be?!
> 
> ?



Doesn't it just say Prestige, because well, it's a Prestige level Ibanez guitar, regardless of whether it's going to be sold to the general public or not?


----------



## WillingWell

It's been confirmed that there's no RGA7 in the works, guys, FYI.


----------



## El Caco

That's the part that I don't understand, why wont Ibanez think of the babies, why?

For the new guys that don't get it http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/45019-yummy-new-custom-is-here.html


----------



## playstopause

^

True. Ibanez not caring about the babies ---> FAIL.


----------



## Prime

That comic is awesome.... 

Do the right thing Ibanez and save the babies.


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³

Haha that comic is awesome. The guy who made it must be one handsome devil that gets all of the ladies, not to mention a pure genius. Someone should un-ban his account.


----------



## ihave27frets

HighGain510 said:


> The Peter Joseph sig model?


----------



## yellowv

ihave27frets said:


>



When you gettin one with the maple board Pete?


----------



## ihave27frets

yellowv said:


> When you gettin one with the maple board Pete?



its being built as we speak bro!


----------



## yellowv

ihave27frets said:


> its being built as we speak bro!



Can't wait to see it. Did you sell all of your Caps?


----------



## ihave27frets

yellowv said:


> Can't wait to see it. Did you sell all of your Caps?



Yeah, All but one...


----------



## yellowv

ihave27frets said:


> Yeah, All but one...



Nooooooooooooooo!!! Which one do you still have? Are you selling it too?


----------



## ihave27frets

yellowv said:


> Nooooooooooooooo!!! Which one do you still have? Are you selling it too?



All i have left is a horus custom no one has ever seen, i actually received it a month or so ago. Havent posted pics or anything because i was in the midst of leaving Caparison.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

so is that officially your sig model peter? because that would be fucking cool


----------



## Scootman1911

ihave27frets said:


> its being built as we speak bro!



Man I can't wait to see that. That guitar seems like it would be sick with a maple board. Any word on how much it's going to cost?


----------



## Harry

WillingWell said:


> It's been confirmed that there's no RGA7 in the works, guys, FYI.



No surprised to hear, but still sucks nonetheless


----------



## yellowv

ihave27frets said:


> All i have left is a horus custom no one has ever seen, i actually received it a month or so ago. Havent posted pics or anything because i was in the midst of leaving Caparison.



Is it the one that was going to be white and red with the rising sun graphic?


----------



## FortePenance

I just played that yellowy/green maple fb'd RG (RG1570MZ?) today. It played nicely, fretwork was well done and the maple felt great.  Didn't really try the trem extensively.


----------



## theV

The new Jem, plus a few models (unconfirmed for US):
JEM7 FX





RG3550MZ GW 




RG3550MZ GK




RG3550MZ ROM




RG3570Z LB




RG3570Z CA




RG1527M GW




RG1550M PPM




RG1550M PBL


----------



## vampiregenocide

That hardtail JEM pwns!


----------



## Bobo

theV said:


>



That....is....awesome  Of course no one around here will like it because it's basswood  (from what I read anyway).


----------



## ZeroSignal

Any 7s?


----------



## Spondus

im not sure if the yellow and blue offends the eyes in a good way or not... at least ibanez are going back to crazy colours


----------



## playstopause

theV said:


> The new Jem...


----------



## theV

ZeroSignal said:


> Any 7s?



Yes, RG1527M
Maple-boarded 7-string


----------



## Scootman1911

FortePenance said:


> I just played that yellowy/green maple fb'd RG (RG1570MZ?) today. It played nicely, fretwork was well done and the maple felt great.  Didn't really try the trem extensively.



Was that before or after your friend called the guy an ass hole?

And the blue/yellow one looks interesting. I can't tell if I like or not. It definitely sticks out though.


----------



## ZeroSignal

theV said:


> Yes, RG1527M
> Maple-boarded 7-string



Holy shit! Pictures! PICTURES!!!


----------



## lava

playstopause said:


>



Seriously, that JEM is totally underwhelming. It's really annoying that Vai's tastes have gotten less tacky over the years while mine have not!


----------



## Xiphos68

show me pic of the new jem and seven string somebody please?


----------



## ZeroSignal

Xiphos68 said:


> show me pic of the new jem and seven string somebody please?



Look half way up the page.

As for the 7... I dunno. 

EDIT: Can I ask a question that's painfully obvious...:

Why the hell would Vai want a hardtail JEM?


----------



## Xiphos68

I have know idea satch made a hardtail the js 1600 this in 2008. Probaly for more sustain paul gilbert did the same thing you know.


----------



## eleven59

Or for rhythm parts, I know he's got a Gibson Explorer laying around the studio for heavy rhythm parts (Fire Garden, for example).


----------



## El Caco

I am once again underwhelmed :sigh:


----------



## That_One_Person

Damn that Jem is ugly. Steve's idea of what a good looking guitar looks like has gone away. He is probably gonna come out with a purple car paint guitar next year with a macaroni triangle glued on it. The inlays are gonna be cheap plastic that say "Steev lololol." Well, anyway, wonder how much that Destroyer is gonna be.


----------



## Se7enMeister

theV said:


> *RG1550M PPN/PBL*
> *RG1527M GW*



OK so a Galaxy White Maple 1527

PLEASE TELL ME WHAT PPN/PBL MEANS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prime

Photoshop poo.


----------



## FortePenance

Scootman1911 said:


> Was that before or after your friend called the guy an ass hole?
> 
> And the blue/yellow one looks interesting. I can't tell if I like or not. It definitely sticks out though.



Before.

And yeah those pickups look rad. Wonder if they're just Ibanez ones or are DiMarzios.


----------



## BlindingLight7

so both new 7's are maple boarded? =(


----------



## Korngod

its nice that ibanez listens to consumer demands somewhat... but i mean come on... sure they will release a maple fretboarded 1527, but im sure it will only be available in one color. what happen to the days of the 7620/7420 and even farther back than that when some models had 3-4 different color options. The 7321 is clearly a budget guitar, and they are all black, would it really cut into costs to push out one that was blue? red? white? something different?? dont get me wrong, im in love with ibanez but their options are too limited. i think they should open up LACS to the public to compensate!


----------



## Anthony

Everything is cool except the Jem. I wanna see this new seven.


----------



## poopyalligator

theV said:


> The new Jem, plus a few models (unconfirmed for US):
> JEM7 FX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RG3550MZ GW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RG3550MZ GK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*3550MZ also available in ROM (Roadster Orange Metallic)_
> RG3570Z LB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RG3570Z CA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -To follow:
> *RG1550M PPN/PBL*
> *RG1527M GW*



I would totally buy that blue rg. If it comes out


----------



## MFB

It's nice to see Ronald McDonald plays Ibanez too


----------



## poopyalligator

MFB said:


> It's nice to see Ronald McDonald plays Ibanez too



I hear that ronald shreds.


----------



## GazPots




----------



## DomitianX

poopyalligator said:


> I would totally buy that blue rg. If it comes out



Nothing in there makes me want to buy a new guitar.


----------



## Justin Bailey

ugh, thats all I can say right now... ugh.


----------



## Se7enMeister

has anyone noticed the rg1550m???? it looks like it might come in some wild colors


----------



## ZeroSignal

BlindingLight7 said:


> so both new 7's are maple boarded? =(



Who said? 

The only one that's been mentioned it the RG1527M GW.


----------



## eleven59

ZeroSignal said:


> Who said?
> 
> The only one that's been mentioned it the RG1527M GW.



 He's probably confused because he didn't realize that the RG1527M GW _is_ the maple boarded 7-string that was mentioned earlier in the thread. We don't have any details on the other 7-string planned for 2009.


----------



## canuck brian

Korngod said:


> its nice that ibanez listens to consumer demands somewhat... but i mean come on... sure they will release a maple fretboarded 1527, but im sure it will only be available in one color.



Unfortunately it's an effective business model they have going and they're probably not going to change it anytime soon. People buy their guitars regardless of the color options, so they don't see any reason to offer additional colors as it would cost them additional money.



> what happen to the days of the 7620/7420 and even farther back than that when some models had 3-4 different color options.



It cost more money. Only 1 color costs less, has less material use and waste, less lines, less people required, less cleaning of tools...it adds up. 



> The 7321 is clearly a budget guitar, and they are all black, would it really cut into costs to push out one that was blue? red? white? something different??



Yes.



> dont get me wrong, im in love with ibanez but their options are too limited. i think they should open up LACS to the public to compensate!



Stop buying Ibanez if you think it's too limited. It'll might cause them to generate new ideas to pull in new buyers. They might even let people have access to the guitars that they see everywhere, but can never purchase (lacs)

They'd probably have to double the staff at the shop for the silly amounts of initial orders they would receive. They'd definitely have to set up a quote system like ESP to generate quotes electronically or users of this board alone would bring production there to a standstill.


----------



## lobee

Am I right in thinking the "M" in the model names stands for mahogany? If it does, that's one big step in the right direction IMO.


----------



## theV

lobee said:


> Am I right in thinking the "M" in the model names stands for mahogany? If it does, that's one big step in the right direction IMO.


No, it denotes maple fingerboards.


----------



## killiansguitar

Another thing i'd like to see is more Ibanez with oil finishes/no paint on the bodies.


----------



## Metal Ken

canuck brian said:


> Unfortunately it's an effective business model they have going and they're probably not going to change it anytime soon. People buy their guitars regardless of the color options, so they don't see any reason to offer additional colors as it would cost them additional money.
> 
> 
> 
> It cost more money. Only 1 color costs less, has less material use and waste, less lines, less people required, less cleaning of tools...it adds up.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop buying Ibanez if you think it's too limited. It'll might cause them to generate new ideas to pull in new buyers. They might even let people have access to the guitars that they see everywhere, but can never purchase (lacs)
> 
> They'd probably have to double the staff at the shop for the silly amounts of initial orders they would receive. They'd definitely have to set up a quote system like ESP to generate quotes electronically or users of this board alone would bring production there to a standstill.



That whole "cost thing" is a total bullshit excuse, imo. EVERY other company that makes guitars offers more colors and better specs. The only thing ibanez even has going for it is a cool take on the superstrat shape, ZR trem and the necks. Schecter offers every one of their guitars in at LEAST 2 colors. And every one of their 7 string, with similar specs to the ibanez 7s, comes with real pickups and costs less money. Its like that bullshit reason why they removed the locking studs to cut costs. To save 15-20 cents per guitar? Then raise the cost to almost double for an 1527 while giving us no extra features? Fuck you, ibanez.


----------



## auxioluck

The new JEM makes me sad. Very sad. I have been waiting for a hardtail JEM for a very long time....but not one like that. That's really disappointing.


----------



## rvoteary

I wanted a red 7


----------



## Korngod

Metal Ken said:


> That whole "cost thing" is a total bullshit excuse, imo. EVERY other company that makes guitars offers more colors and better specs. The only thing ibanez even has going for it is a cool take on the superstrat shape, ZR trem and the necks. Schecter offers every one of their guitars in at LEAST 2 colors. And every one of their 7 string, with similar specs to the ibanez 7s, comes with real pickups and costs less money. Its like that bullshit reason why they removed the locking studs to cut costs. To save 15-20 cents per guitar? Then raise the cost to almost double for an 1527 while giving us no extra features? Fuck you, ibanez.



and thats exactly what i had in mind, ex. schecter offering various colors on standard models. i mean, youd think (with they way they have been raising prices) they would put out multiple colors as a reason to jack the price up on the other colors for whatever model it is. count me out on buying any new ibanez (haha with my money, any guitar for that matter), ill still play their second hand guitars though.


----------



## Chritar

theV said:


> RG3570Z LB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RG3570Z CA



these two look pretty cool...i would prefer a maple board though


----------



## lobee

theV said:


> No, it denotes maple fingerboards.


Consarnit!


----------



## eleven59

The hardtail JEM isn't that bad. The bridge itself looks interesting, not sure what kind it is. My only complaints:

-That body design. Seriously. Why? The JEM series was designed as guitars that anyone could play, and wouldn't have Vai's name on it. So much for that...
-Really plain looking.

The only way the hardtail JEM makes sense to me is if it's a new budget model, because it looks cheap, and people who aren't paying much for the guitar either don't mind, or flat out _want_ someone famous' name on the guitar, whereas people spending more don't want the name there. The big "Vai" logo on it just makes me think of high school kids buying the cheap Dimebag signatures, or lusting after signature models in general (hey, I was there once).


----------



## killiansguitar

Metal Ken said:


> Fuck you, Ibanez.




I agree. Its always about raising the prices, but not caring about raising or keeping the quality consistent.


And, hardtail JEM?? From the sound of it, people are talking about it like they've seen pics of it. Anyone know where i can find pics of it?


----------



## nikt

killiansguitar said:


> And, hardtail JEM?? From the sound of it, people are talking about it like they've seen pics of it. Anyone know where i can find pics of it?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1323931-post346.html


----------



## wannabguitarist

theV said:


> RG3550MZ GW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RG3550MZ GK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*3550MZ also available in ROM (Roadster Orange Metallic)_



I like these a lot, especially the white one. Any pics of Roadster Orange?


----------



## Se7enMeister

I NEED PICS OF THE NEW 1550'S!!!!


----------



## Pewtershmit

jem is fail

everything else I've seen looks pretty awesome. although I already have 3 rg's so something other than that would be nice.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

wannabguitarist said:


> I like these a lot, especially the white one. Any pics of Roadster Orange?



I have a feeling this color will be awesome.


----------



## lefty robb

theV said:


>



I think you posted the wrong pic, here's the real one:


----------



## Se7enMeister

I NEED PIC'S OF THE 1550'S AND THE ORANGE 2550!!!!!


----------



## Harry

New Jem, don't like it.


----------



## Dusty201087

Woah... I've liked everything up to the new JEM. I really respected Vai for keeping his name OFF the JEM. Now... Well, wow. I just wish they made a 7 string version of his "evo". But anyways I'm excited to see that Ibby is going back to the whole LSD trip colors theme 

And I'd love to see some pics of that new 7  it's '09, leak it out already!!!


----------



## Daggorath

Like alot of the new models exept them god awful shark tooth outline inlays. I like over the top and cheesy 80s stuff like 550s but them inlays are just so fugly.


----------



## Jazzedout

Judging from the name RG1527M GW it would be a solid colored white maple boarded 7 string RG. I am still hoping for a nice maple top for this!! Oh, and offset dots ala RG3120


----------



## GazPots

The only drawback is that its almost guaranteed to have a black heastock. 

And will probably look a bit like this (excuse my crappy photoshop skills).


----------



## dtrax

Dusty201087 said:


> And I'd love to see some pics of that new 7  it's '09, leak it out already!!!



+ a lot.

I'm holding out on completing my RGA7 custom until I see this. Maple FB 7's make me happy in the pants.


----------



## leonardo7

So one of the new Ibanez 7s will be an RG1527M GW? How do we know RG1527M means Maple? It could mean Mahogany! This could be the one he wasnt talking about and the Maple could be another one! I just find it really hard to believe that Ibanez would put a maple board and possibly a maple top on a basswood body. That would be pure destruction of any sense of marketing and smarts Ibanez has left.


----------



## ZeroSignal

leonardo7 said:


> So one of the new Ibanez 7s will be an RG1527M GW? How do we know RG1527M means Maple? It could mean Mahogany! This could be the one he wasnt talking about and the Maple could be another one! I just find it really hard to believe that Ibanez would put a maple board and possibly a maple top on a basswood body. That would be pure destruction of any sense of marketing and smarts Ibanez has left.



Nope. It's maple.


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³

Dang, are they going to make us wait till NAMM to see the sevens!?

They are killing me LOL.


----------



## GazPots

leonardo7 said:


> So one of the new Ibanez 7s will be an RG1527M GW? How do we know RG1527M means Maple? It could mean Mahogany! This could be the one he wasnt talking about and the Maple could be another one! I just find it really hard to believe that Ibanez would put a maple board and possibly a maple top on a basswood body. That would be pure destruction of any sense of marketing and smarts Ibanez has left.



Look at these.



Brambram from Jemsite said:


> And more maple:
> 2008's RG2470MZ becomes the *RG2570MZ* (how do they come up with these names?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and turns Vital Blue. DiMarzio/IBZ PUs, Wizard Prestige neck, etc.
> 
> The *RG3550MZ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like last year's RG2450MZ, but that one transforms into the *RG2550MZ*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which gets the Wedge Sharktooth treatment.




Notice they all have the M after the model number and they all have the maple fretboard. Also if you click each model number it'll take you to a spec site which will confirm non are mahogany and therefore the M must mean maple.


I'd prefer mahogany though.


----------



## Stitch

ZeroSignal said:


> Nope. It's maple.





GazPots said:


> Look at these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice they all have the M after the model number and they all have the maple fretboard. Also if you click each model number it'll take you to a spec site which will confirm non are mahogany and therefore the M must mean maple.
> 
> 
> I'd prefer mahogany though.



No, technically the 1527 should be mahogany bodied.

Guitar like the RG7620M, RG321M etc are all mahogany bodied versions of guitars that are normally basswood.

The six string models you quoted have MZ, which means Maple fingerboard and Edge-Zero trem - in keeping with Ibanez's new Rg2xxx models having the new Edge Zero. If we hark back to the RG350MX, you'll notice it has a maple board and 'MX' designator.

I reckon the RG1527 is mahogany bodied - or thatproduct name posted earlier is a misprint, and the other guitar will be maple boarded.


----------



## GazPots

Excellent. This gets my hopes up. A maple'd 1527 wasn't really floating my boat as much as the prospect of a maple topped and boarded mystery guitar.


So these new models have "mz" as one tag for maple edge zero as opposed to other random models having a single m *or* z. 


Interesting....... 



Ibanez confuses me once again with their names.


----------



## Stitch

I'm probably utterly wrong.

One of the other guys can tell you, I've given up trying to keep up.

I'm meeting our Ibanez rep next week with some pre-namm info, so I'll post what I find out.


----------



## Shinto

Stitch said:


> No, technically the 1527 should be mahogany bodied.
> 
> Guitar like the RG7620M, RG321M etc are all mahogany bodied versions of guitars that are normally basswood.
> 
> The six string models you quoted have MZ, which means Maple fingerboard and Edge-Zero trem - in keeping with Ibanez's new Rg2xxx models having the new Edge Zero. If we hark back to the RG350MX, you'll notice it has a maple board and 'MX' designator.
> 
> I reckon the RG1527 is mahogany bodied - or thatproduct name posted earlier is a misprint, and the other guitar will be maple boarded.


Actually, I think M = maple fretboard, and MH = mahogany.


----------



## GazPots

Also, has this been posted yet? 

I was just looking at some new models specs and came across this and didn't notice if it had been shown yet. I coulda sworn there was an older s made with spalted maple that was very similar.

At any rate it looks good.

*S670PB* <-- Link!


----------



## Dusty201087

GazPots said:


> Excellent. This gets my hopes up. A maple'd 1527 wasn't really floating my boat as much as the prospect of a maple topped and boarded mystery guitar.
> 
> 
> So these new models have "mz" as one tag for maple edge zero as opposed to other random models having a single m *or* z.
> 
> 
> Interesting.......
> 
> 
> *
> Ibanez confuses me once again with their names.*



You're not the only one man. The names drive me insane, it's usually easier for me to say something a long the lines of "The Ibby... The one 7 string with the basswood body, 2 humbuckers w/ a 5 way switch? Got a ibby trem on it. Comes in like a dark blue? Yeah, you know the one."

The only one I can actually name (besides sig models) is the RG2228 and I think that's not even the full name


----------



## GazPots

Dusty201087 said:


> You're not the only one man. The names drive me insane, it's usually easier for me to say something a long the lines of "The Ibby... The one 7 string with the basswood body, 2 humbuckers w/ a 5 way switch? Got a ibby trem on it. Comes in like a dark blue? Yeah, you know the one."
> 
> The only one I can actually name (besides sig models) is the RG2228 and I think that's not even the full name




I think its the RG2228GK for galaxy black.



Don't quote me on that yet though. i'm still not sure.


----------



## Stitch

BK is Black.
GK is Galaxy Black.
BP is Black Pearl.


----------



## eleven59

Shinto said:


> Actually, I think M = maple fretboard, and MH = mahogany.



 The actual model names he was looking for were RG7620MBOL and RG321MH


----------



## Shinto

eleven59 said:


> The actual model names he was looking for were RG7620MBOL and RG321MH


----------



## Stitch

Whoopsie. 

I give up.


----------



## canuck brian

Metal Ken said:


> That whole "cost thing" is a total bullshit excuse, imo. EVERY other company that makes guitars offers more colors and better specs. The only thing ibanez even has going for it is a cool take on the superstrat shape, ZR trem and the necks. Schecter offers every one of their guitars in at LEAST 2 colors. And every one of their 7 string, with similar specs to the ibanez 7s, comes with real pickups and costs less money. Its like that bullshit reason why they removed the locking studs to cut costs. To save 15-20 cents per guitar? Then raise the cost to almost double for an 1527 while giving us no extra features? Fuck you, ibanez.



Oh trust me ken, it's a total bullshit excuse. The big problem with Ibanez is that they're actually using it and I'm sure as shit not defending them on it, just pointing out that little costs saved here and there look good on paper for them and in the end do make them more money. The fact that they're basically cutting costs with the notion that Ibanez fans will buy their very limited product anyways is a pure dick move.


----------



## bulletbass man

The main problem with Ibanez is that for every complaint for a certain feature there is another one against it.

Locking studs were lost because too many idiots didn't read the manuals and adjusted action before unlocking them.
While a lot ask for wizard one there are quite a few who asked for thicker necks like on the jem for the rg. The wizard II is pretty much right between the two in terms of dimensions and shape imo.
Maple fretboards where undoubtly out of the mainstream in the later 90s. That's why there was such a huge switch to rosewood boards when prior far more rgs had maple than rosewood boards.

The issue is Ibanez refuses to have a wide range of models. So they only offer some models which suit whichever group they are trying to appease at the time. So everyone else is pissed off.

My biggest complaint is that quality control is getting worse and worse. I played a Prestige 1570 with poor fretends. A friend got a Prestige SV and the bridge was mounted misaligned and unrepairable. Many of the switches they make regarding appointments are to appease people which imo are often idiots. The single coil in the New S was designed to sit low because too many people complianed "oh Noes, I ceep HITting the SiNgles CoilZ siNcE I pLAY so BruTaLZ". So you get a single coil with so much pull it affects the sustain and ability to use the trem it's full range. Though I admit the Bridge and Neck pickups where a step in the right direction.
Personally I can read manuals just fine. So I don't have an issue with unlocking the locking studs before I adjust my action.

Atleast they seem to be stepping in the right direction in diversifing thier lines some again. If they combined the interesting models and quality control of the early 90s with the improved body wood choices and features of the late 90s early 2000s (such as piezo trems and introduction of J-customs) they'd have a very awesome product to offer. But quite frankly at the moment I really couldn't give a fuck about the brand which is easily my favorite brand (disregarding customs that is).


----------



## Bobo

bulletbass man said:


> T The single coil in the New S was designed to sit low because too many people complianed "oh Noes, I ceep HITting the SiNgles CoilZ siNcE I pLAY so BruTaLZ".





Well I like what I've seen so far, but of course not everyone will be pleased (some people can't be, because they nitpick every little thing). I just think some prices may be too high.


----------



## El Caco

Ibanez make the other 7 a CST re-release and I will become a fanboi forever.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Thomann is selling the S100SPL :|

IBANEZ S100SPL - U.K. International Cyberstore


----------



## GazPots

Almost _8 and a half thousand pounds_ and it _STILL_ has that horrible plastic cover at the pickup selector never mind actually looking quite average in the first place. And it still doesn't have real dimarzio's judging by those names on the site. 


That hardware better be made out of platinum or something for that amount of cash.


----------



## eleven59

GazPots said:


> Almost _8 and a half thousand pounds_ and it _STILL_ has that horrible plastic cover at the pickup selector never mind actually looking quite average in the first place. And it still doesn't have real dimarzio's judging by those names on the site.



The "horrible plastic cover" at the pickup selector is necessary because the body's too thin to mount the switch without it. Though, admittedly, they could have gone with a wood cover of some sort


----------



## GazPots

Haha, well you learn something new everyday. 



Still, plastic on an 8.5k guitar is a bit .


----------



## bulletbass man

An 8.5k guitar is  anyways. Seriously you can get 3 Customs by a very reputable luthier for that price. Hell you can even get that Adrian Belew sig parker for less than that.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Its ridiculous I mean its specs aren't even that appealing for that price.

Tbh, I wouldn't pay that much for any standard guitar, it'd have to be either custom or a Chuck Norris sig.


----------



## Chritar

chuck norris' sig guitar is only playable by chuck norris himself, the guitar itself can not even be viewed by anyone because it would cause immediate blindness from the overwhelming coolness, and any normal person can not even touch it for its essence is pure power that will annihilate one that can not harness the power


----------



## Piledriver

Ibanez have dont a great move with the Destroyer-
I was basically sold on the Loomis and then it arrived and im utterly confused.


----------



## Shinto

Piledriver said:


> Ibanez have dont a great move with the Destroyer-
> I was basically sold on the Loomis and then it arrived and im utterly confused.


I hope you were joking about the Destroyer.


----------



## AgentWalrus

u realize that maybe an 8 thousand dollar guitar is aimed at large collectors and not 18 year old kids.

oh yea theres 15 being made as well


----------



## GazPots

AgentWalrus said:


> u realize that maybe an 8 thousand dollar guitar is aimed at large collectors and not 18 year old kids.
> 
> oh yea theres 15 being made as well




Yes, i'd say it's pretty obvious but being aimed at collectors doesn't make that guitar any less ridiculous.

Regarding the RG1527M



Rich The "Ibanez Rules" Dealer posted on Jemsite said:


> M - Maple.
> Body is basswood.




Straight from the horses mouth.  I guess a mahogany body is a little too much to wish for 


The basswood fans will be happy though.


----------



## Se7enMeister

Wow I am glad that they are bringing this back, I am Seriously considering buying this or the natural S570, if nothing more interesting come out


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³

GazPots said:


> Straight from the horses mouth.  I guess a mahogany body is a little too much to wish for
> 
> 
> The basswood fans will be happy though.



Bummer... I didn't think they would put a maple top on basswood, I always just assumed it would be mahogany.


----------



## ZeroSignal

ILdÐÆMcº³;1325851 said:


> Bummer... I didn't think they would put a maple top on basswood, I always just assumed it would be mahogany.



It's not a maple top. It's a maple fretboard.


----------



## noodleplugerine

Basswood is great wood, nice and light, perfect for electrics, tone comes from pups...


----------



## eleven59

noodleplugerine said:


> Basswood is great wood, nice and light, perfect for electrics, tone comes from pups...



Wrong. Body wood has a _huge_ effect on the tone of an electric guitar. Every basswood guitar I've played has had a softer attack that I don't like.


----------



## Piledriver

Shinto said:


> I hope you were joking about the Destroyer.



i mean they have done a great move on the destroyer-
25.5 scale FTW instead of gibson 24.75 poop


----------



## vampiregenocide

AgentWalrus said:


> u realize that maybe an 8 thousand dollar guitar is aimed at large collectors and not 18 year old kids.
> 
> oh yea theres 15 being made as well



Regardless of who its aimed at, its still a rip-off. The fact that only 15 are being made is probably the only reason Ibanez can try to justify that price.


----------



## darbdavys

eleven59 said:


> The "horrible plastic cover" at the pickup selector is necessary because the body's too thin to mount the switch without it. Though, admittedly, they could have gone with a wood cover of some sort


Untitled Document
care to explain?


----------



## noodleplugerine

eleven59 said:


> Wrong. Body wood has a _huge_ effect on the tone of an electric guitar. Every basswood guitar I've played has had a softer attack that I don't like.



That's anecdotal crap. Give me proper evidence showing the effect that a different wood body has on the signal, other than the sustain (which mainly comes from the density of the body and the strength of the joins, aswell as the properties of the nut, bridge, and string).

I had a conversation with a guy researching this exact thing at Cambridge a few weeks ago, and it seems the general consensus is that the vibrations of the body have negligible effect on the signal from the pickups.

Attack could be affected I guess from the same reasons that sustain is affected by the body, although I imagine fretboards and picks have a MUCH larger affect to attack due to them actually causing how the string vibrates, but I still don't believe in body/neck woods having a signifcant effect on _tone_.



darbdavys said:


> Untitled Document
> care to explain?



Sabres are thinner at the sides than Blackmachines?


----------



## canuck brian

noodleplugerine said:


> I had a conversation with a guy researching this exact thing at Cambridge a few weeks ago, and it seems the general consensus is that the vibrations of the body have negligible effect on the signal from the pickups.
> _tone_.
> 
> Sabres are thinner at the sides than Blackmachines?



So i could make a body out of lead, oak, balsa or MDF (or a glued up combo of all of those) and it would sound the same as a mahogany body? A solid maple body will sound identical to a mahogany body if i use the same neck, bridge and pickups? I'd love to see this research because it sounds like complete horseshit. Legions of musicians, luthiers and guitar companies are apparently out to lunch and have no clue what they're talking about.

As for the Blackmachine - sabers are heavily contoured on the front and back and the control cavity doesn't really have that much depth. Also, it's a completely different part (blackmachine is using a 3 way).


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Ibanez annoy me. I love playing their guitars but the company need to think more about what they're doing. They only have two mahogany 7 strings to my knowledge (that haven't been discontinued anyway). One of which has the ugliest finish ever, the other is a silly shape. And the way they have to stick a trem on every single guitar they make


----------



## technomancer

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Ibanez annoy me. I love playing their guitars but the company need to think more about what they're doing. They only have two mahogany 7 strings to my knowledge (that haven't been discontinued anyway). One of which has the ugliest finish ever, the other is a silly shape. And the way they have to stick a trem on every single guitar they make



Four actually: S7320, Xiphos, Apex 1, and Apex 2 and only two of those have trems 

Given that most guitar companies (B.C. Rich, EBMM, ESP, Fender, Gibson, Jackson, Parker, etc) have no seven string models, or at most one or two, I'd say Ibanez is doing ok


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

technomancer said:


> Four actually: S7320, Xiphos, Apex 1, and Apex 2 and only two of those have trems


Oh, I forgot about the S and I didn't know the Apex 2 was mahogany. Still, I saw they were releasing a new 7 and as soon as I found it had a trem I just didn't care anymore


----------



## AgentWalrus

vampiregenocide said:


> Regardless of who its aimed at, its still a rip-off. The fact that only 15 are being made is probably the only reason Ibanez can try to justify that price.



is it really a rip off if they are going to sell every one of them?


----------



## noodleplugerine

canuck brian said:


> So i could make a body out of lead, oak, balsa or MDF (or a glued up combo of all of those) and it would sound the same as a mahogany body? A solid maple body will sound identical to a mahogany body if i use the same neck, bridge and pickups? I'd love to see this research because it sounds like complete horseshit. Legions of musicians, luthiers and guitar companies are apparently out to lunch and have no clue what they're talking about.
> 
> As for the Blackmachine - sabers are heavily contoured on the front and back and the control cavity doesn't really have that much depth. Also, it's a completely different part (blackmachine is using a 3 way).



Yep that's what it seems like. If you took a guitar and then changed NOTHING but the body, the tone should be the same.


----------



## Piledriver

canuck brian said:


> So i could make a body out of lead, oak, balsa or MDF (or a glued up combo of all of those) and it would sound the same as a mahogany body? A solid maple body will sound identical to a mahogany body if i use the same neck, bridge and pickups? I'd love to see this research because it sounds like complete horseshit. Legions of musicians, luthiers and guitar companies are apparently out to lunch and have no clue what they're talking about.
> 
> As for the Blackmachine - sabers are heavily contoured on the front and back and the control cavity doesn't really have that much depth. Also, it's a completely different part (blackmachine is using a 3 way).



i can tell you that between my mahogony guitar and basswood it sounds completely different.


----------



## canuck brian

Piledriver said:


> i can tell you that between my mahogony guitar and basswood it sounds completely different.



I can tell you the same.


----------



## rvoteary

canuck brian said:


> I can tell you the same.


Agreed

Now where's that seven!?!


----------



## GazPots

AgentWalrus said:


> is it really a rip off if they are going to sell every one of them?



Yes, it just means they have found 15 people who don't know it yet.


----------



## zimbloth

I wish they'd make another MIJ Saber 7 like the S7420FM but with real pickups and a decent trem.


----------



## AgentWalrus

dolt


----------



## vampiregenocide

GazPots said:


> Yes, it just means they have found 15 people who don't know it yet.


----------



## Carlos7

I hope they make the Xiphos 7 with a edge pro 7


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

prepare to have all your hearts broken...


----------



## noodleplugerine

Piledriver said:


> i can tell you that between my mahogony guitar and basswood it sounds completely different.





canuck brian said:


> I can tell you the same.





rvoteary said:


> Agreed
> 
> Now where's that seven!?!



But can you actually?

How sure are you that its not the electrics specific to each guitar?


----------



## Shinto

PirateMetalTroy said:


> prepare to have all your hearts broken...


Nobody's expecting much, we're talking about Ibanez here...


----------



## El Caco

noodleplugerine said:


> That's anecdotal crap. Give me proper evidence showing the effect that a different wood body has on the signal, other than the sustain (which mainly comes from the density of the body and the strength of the joins, aswell as the properties of the nut, bridge, and string).
> 
> I had a conversation with a guy researching this exact thing at Cambridge a few weeks ago, and it seems the general consensus is that the vibrations of the body have negligible effect on the signal from the pickups.
> 
> Attack could be affected I guess from the same reasons that sustain is affected by the body, although I imagine fretboards and picks have a MUCH larger affect to attack due to them actually causing how the string vibrates, but I still don't believe in body/neck woods having a signifcant effect on _tone_.
> 
> 
> 
> Sabres are thinner at the sides than Blackmachines?



Wow the reputation of Cambridge just went out the window, since Ibanez have made both Mahogany and Basswood RG's this is very easy to check, I can guarantee that different tonewoods have an effect on EQ in a solid body electric guitar and take it a step further and say that the quality of the wood also plays a part and two identical spec guitars made from different trees can even have a different EQ when one is made from quality tonewood and the other is made from low quality wood.

This is why some pickups are better suited to a mahogany guitar and some are better suited to a basswood guitar.

I'd be very interested in knowing more about this Cambridge study, how were the tests conducted, what guitars were used? If this was a serious study I would think that the only way you could trust the reliability of the study would be if the same neck and hardware was tested on a number of identical bodies made from different tonewoods. 

Then you must remember that in the real world that signal is passed through an amplifier before it gets to our ears so a quality amplifier would also have to be part of the test.

Again Ibanez has made this easy for anyone who wants to do a quick test they have made the same guitar with a mahogany body and a Basswood body but anyone who owns both mahogany and basswood can tell you they are different and let you know that everytime you change guitar you change the settings on the amp. I can tell you that regardless of pickups the bass on my ENGL is over 3 o'clock for Basswood and between 11 and 1 o'clock for mahogany.


----------



## rvoteary

the rg7321 and the s7320 have the same pickups and presumably the same pots and whatnot, and there is definately a difference in tone between the two.


----------



## Shinto

rvoteary said:


> the rg7321 and the s7320 have the same pickups and presumably the same pots and whatnot, and there is definately a difference in tone between the two.


They have different bridges though.


----------



## rvoteary

Shinto said:


> They have different bridges though.


true

I just found this on the ibanez forums
"Also their was a new RG7321 (I'm not sure of the model number), but it looked like the RGR421 body color (red burst maple top). It did not have a reversed headstock, but it basically looked like a 7 string version of the RGR421."

No idea if it's true or not, but it sounds pretty cool


----------



## Esp Griffyn

eleven59 said:


> The hardtail JEM isn't that bad. The bridge itself looks interesting, not sure what kind it is. My only complaints:
> 
> -That body design. Seriously. Why? The JEM series was designed as guitars that anyone could play, and wouldn't have Vai's name on it. So much for that...
> -Really plain looking.
> 
> The only way the hardtail JEM makes sense to me is if it's a new budget model, because it looks cheap, and people who aren't paying much for the guitar either don't mind, or flat out _want_ someone famous' name on the guitar, whereas people spending more don't want the name there. The big "Vai" logo on it just makes me think of high school kids buying the cheap Dimebag signatures, or lusting after signature models in general (hey, I was there once).



I dont like the new Jem either, but whats wrong with signature models? I understand there is some degree of idol worship involved in some cases, but I despise Korn, but still bought a K-7, because imo its the best production 7 Ibanez ever made. I GAS over the MTM1 everyday, not because I love Mick Thomson, but because its a fucking badass guitar


----------



## Shinto

Esp Griffyn said:


> I dont like the new Jem either, but whats wrong with signature models? I understand there is some degree of idol worship involved in some cases, but I despise Korn, but still bought a K-7, because imo its the best production 7 Ibanez ever made. I GAS over the MTM1 everyday, not because I love Mick Thomson, but because its a fucking badass guitar


----------



## lobee

rvoteary said:


> true
> 
> I just found this on the ibanez forums
> "Also their was a new RG7321 (I'm not sure of the model number), but it looked like the RGR421 body color (red burst maple top). It did not have a reversed headstock, but it basically looked like a 7 string version of the RGR421."
> 
> No idea if it's true or not, but it sounds pretty cool


That would definitely solve the mystery of the other unknown 7 string with the "fancy maple top" as Jay from Ibanez put it.


----------



## leonardo7

If Ibanez puts out two more Basswood 7 strings and no Mahogany then that J Craft APEX1 looks more and more appealing doesnt it?


----------



## Pewtershmit

I like signature models, because professional guitar players tend to have great taste in what they want in a guitar.

Just sometimes their taste in how they should look is fail.

Can't win it all!


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³

I dunno, I like how a lot of Ibanez guitars look, their shapes tend to be my favorite out of all of the guitar companies. However, their color choices are sometimes a bit bland.

Here are some that got everything right in my opinion.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

^^ That S is beautiful. My friend has one, it's lovely to play.

Again though, Ibanez insists on sticking a trem on it. They really seem to have something against TOM bridges. If it wasn't for the fact I hate Schecter necks, I'd buy a Loomis in a heartbeat.


----------



## Chritar

if you really like an ibanez guitar that has a trem but you dislike trems, just get a tremel-no. though i do realise this is another purchase that would have to be made, but you can have a hard tail with great tuning stability...i myself love trems i use them a lot. a hard tail compared to a floating trem are two different instruments...sorta, if your painting and you only have standard colors, a trem gets you more colors and brushes to paint more than you could with a hard tail...but i like hardtails too 

and someone needs to leak the new 7s already. im pretty happy with the appearance of the blue and red rgs with the yellow pups,


----------



## Piledriver

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> ^^ That S is beautiful. My friend has one, it's lovely to play.
> 
> Again though, Ibanez insists on sticking a trem on it. They really seem to have something against TOM bridges. If it wasn't for the fact I hate Schecter necks, I'd buy a Loomis in a heartbeat.



you and me both,except i like thicker necks kinda Jackson in feel...


----------



## ZeroSignal

rvoteary said:


> true
> 
> I just found this on the ibanez forums
> "Also their was a new RG7321 (I'm not sure of the model number), but it looked like the RGR421 body color (red burst maple top). It did not have a reversed headstock, but it basically looked like a 7 string version of the RGR421."
> 
> No idea if it's true or not, but it sounds pretty cool



Link me NAO!!!


----------



## noodleplugerine

s7eve said:


> Wow the reputation of Cambridge just went out the window, since Ibanez have made both Mahogany and Basswood RG's this is very easy to check, I can guarantee that different tonewoods have an effect on EQ in a solid body electric guitar and take it a step further and say that the quality of the wood also plays a part and two identical spec guitars made from different trees can even have a different EQ when one is made from quality tonewood and the other is made from low quality wood.
> 
> This is why some pickups are better suited to a mahogany guitar and some are better suited to a basswood guitar.
> 
> I'd be very interested in knowing more about this Cambridge study, how were the tests conducted, what guitars were used? If this was a serious study I would think that the only way you could trust the reliability of the study would be if the same neck and hardware was tested on a number of identical bodies made from different tonewoods.
> 
> Then you must remember that in the real world that signal is passed through an amplifier before it gets to our ears so a quality amplifier would also have to be part of the test.
> 
> Again Ibanez has made this easy for anyone who wants to do a quick test they have made the same guitar with a mahogany body and a Basswood body but anyone who owns both mahogany and basswood can tell you they are different and let you know that everytime you change guitar you change the settings on the amp. I can tell you that regardless of pickups the bass on my ENGL is over 3 o'clock for Basswood and between 11 and 1 o'clock for mahogany.



I don't really want to argue with this, but I'll just say the same thing I said to the others.

How sure are you that these differences you hear (whether they're there or not) are due to the woods or the electronics?

The signal of an electric guitar (it's tone) comes straight from the magnet picking up the motion of the strings. For the woods to cause a change in tone, they'd have to cause a significant change to the motion of the string, and it seems that just isn't the case, and really what matters is the density and size of the piece of wood used, which is what causes the main properties of the sustain. Plenty of guitars have been made of materials like carbon fibre and plexiglass, even down to that epoxy resin used in parker guitars, and these guitars have often sounded superb. Materials for guitars imo should be based on structural decisions rather than mystical nonsense about "tonewood", and then choices about sound should be conducted through the configuration of pickups.

Just my


----------



## bulletbass man

noodleplugerine said:


> I don't really want to argue with this, but I'll just say the same thing I said to the others.
> 
> How sure are you that these differences you hear (whether they're there or not) are due to the woods or the electronics?
> 
> The signal of an electric guitar (it's tone) comes straight from the magnet picking up the motion of the strings. For the woods to cause a change in tone, they'd have to cause a significant change to the motion of the string, and it seems that just isn't the case, and really what matters is the density and size of the piece of wood used, which is what causes the main properties of the sustain. Plenty of guitars have been made of materials like carbon fibre and plexiglass, even down to that epoxy resin used in parker guitars, and these guitars have often sounded superb. Materials for guitars imo should be based on structural decisions rather than mystical nonsense about "tonewood", and then choices about sound should be conducted through the configuration of pickups.
> 
> Just my


 
So if I take my RG7621 and build an Identical body made of walnut, or anything other than basswood for that matter, and use everything else exactly the same the tone won't be any different?

Seriously man you're arguement is basically founded on two things. One is the fact that guitars made of different materials sound good. Well most of the time they are using different things to account for that. Look at the acrylic Jem that came out in 2007. It had specially designed pickups to account for the body material. Shouldn't just a regular set of evos been fine under your account?

The other is that apparently every single luthier, musician, etc. really have no fucking clue what they are talking about. And the only difference in tone from instrument to instrument comes from the electronics. Well the fact of the matter is that you are the one who is wrong. Sure body wood isn't the only thing that makes up your tone. In my opinion it isn't even the biggest factor of tone if you take into consideration you're entire rig (depending on your rig of course) but it is the building block for your individual instrument's tone.


----------



## El Caco

That's right, the body tonewood is the foundation of your tone, everything has an effect but your tone starts with the pickups, the wood that they are sitting in and the neck and fretboard material. If this was not the case having a RG7620 and a RG7620MBOL would be pointless, of course the EQ is not the only thing that is effected, the sustain and attack are as well. The body shape will also have some effect on tone but not as drastic as an acoustic and that's where this argument (that tonewood has no effect) comes from, in an acoustic guitar the design is far more important than the materials.

Mikel the density that you are talking about is one of the properties that effect tone, different tonewoods have different densities but other important factors are grain structure and resin. How sure am I, absolute. The Luthier descriptions of different tonewoods that you can read didn't come from thin air, they have come from extensive testing and years of experience. Some wood just doesn't work in a guitar. But the main thing that makes me certain are my own ears, as was said earlier it is repeatable you can play mahogany guitar after mahogany guitar and hear the difference that mahogany gives just like basswood and you can use this when selecting pickups, amps etc. Evo's in basswood work, evo's in mahogany will not sound the same but apparently still sound great from what I have read.

If you really want to see the difference tonewood makes start tuning really low, get a mahogany guitar and a bright guitar like a maple neckthrough or Ash, the mahogany guitar at lower tunings will in most cases be too muddy however the brighter guitars sound absolutely brutal as a result of the more suitable EQ and the clarity of the bass. How do I know this even though I have only owned a handful of guitars, I have a very portable preamp, considering that I will be playing any guitar that I buy through it when I go to try out guitars I take it with me and so I have been able to try quite a few different guitars back to back through the same amp. Yes the electronics play a role and yes most of the guitars I have tried are not identical but there is a certain fundamental tone you can hear in all mahogany guitars that I never hear in basswood, certain harmonics that I both love and hate at times depending on what I am trying to play. Mahogany is always darker and basswood is more compressed and this is the reason for my taste in tone mahogany is a better live wood in B standard and basswood is better for recording, for me anyway because it is much more forgiving in regards to my poor technique.


----------



## noodleplugerine

bulletbass man said:


> So if I take my RG7621 and build an Identical body made of walnut, or anything other than basswood for that matter, and use everything else exactly the same the tone won't be any different?
> 
> Seriously man you're arguement is basically founded on two things. One is the fact that guitars made of different materials sound good. Well most of the time they are using different things to account for that. Look at the acrylic Jem that came out in 2007. It had specially designed pickups to account for the body material. Shouldn't just a regular set of evos been fine under your account?
> 
> The other is that apparently every single luthier, musician, etc. really have no fucking clue what they are talking about. And the only difference in tone from instrument to instrument comes from the electronics. Well the fact of the matter is that you are the one who is wrong. Sure body wood isn't the only thing that makes up your tone. In my opinion it isn't even the biggest factor of tone if you take into consideration you're entire rig (depending on your rig of course) but it is the building block for your individual instrument's tone.





s7eve said:


> That's right, the body tonewood is the foundation of your tone, everything has an effect but your tone starts with the pickups, the wood that they are sitting in and the neck and fretboard material. If this was not the case having a RG7620 and a RG7620MBOL would be pointless, of course the EQ is not the only thing that is effected, the sustain and attack are as well. The body shape will also have some effect on tone but not as drastic as an acoustic and that's where this argument (that tonewood has no effect) comes from, in an acoustic guitar the design is far more important than the materials.
> 
> Mikel the density that you are talking about is one of the properties that effect tone, different tonewoods have different densities but other important factors are grain structure and resin. How sure am I, absolute. The Luthier descriptions of different tonewoods that you can read didn't come from thin air, they have come from extensive testing and years of experience. Some wood just doesn't work in a guitar. But the main thing that makes me certain are my own ears, as was said earlier it is repeatable you can play mahogany guitar after mahogany guitar and hear the difference that mahogany gives just like basswood and you can use this when selecting pickups, amps etc. Evo's in basswood work, evo's in mahogany will not sound the same but apparently still sound great from what I have read.
> 
> If you really want to see the difference tonewood makes start tuning really low, get a mahogany guitar and a bright guitar like a maple neckthrough or Ash, the mahogany guitar at lower tunings will in most cases be too muddy however the brighter guitars sound absolutely brutal as a result of the more suitable EQ and the clarity of the bass. How do I know this even though I have only owned a handful of guitars, I have a very portable preamp, considering that I will be playing any guitar that I buy through it when I go to try out guitars I take it with me and so I have been able to try quite a few different guitars back to back through the same amp. Yes the electronics play a role and yes most of the guitars I have tried are not identical but there is a certain fundamental tone you can hear in all mahogany guitars that I never hear in basswood, certain harmonics that I both love and hate at times depending on what I am trying to play. Mahogany is always darker and basswood is more compressed and this is the reason for my taste in tone mahogany is a better live wood in B standard and basswood is better for recording, for me anyway because it is much more forgiving in regards to my poor technique.



Firstly, I'm only talking about the EQ here, sustain and attack I completely agree with you, different materials will certainly affect them, and if that's reason enough for someone to hate Basswood and Rosewood, or w/e Ibanez consistently use, then fine.

The fact that you can take a guitar of any given material and _completely _change its EQ with a change of pups says alot to me.

I've heard many stories of people getting a guitar they don't like the tone of and changing to pups that suit them. As my original premise that the wood has no effects on EQ isn't getting through to you then how about a change of tact. 

Let's assume the original tone of a guitar does come from a combination of wood and electronics, now let's assume that one doesn't like this tone, and then buys pickups to suit. Surely with a custom set of pickups anybody can get the tone that they are looking for in the end anyway? Thus still I believe that choosing body materials should be based on structural (and aesthetic I guess) reasons rather than the reason "I don't like the sound of basswood, etc". 

And btw, acoustics are an entirely different kettle of fish, the only slight similarities are that they both share the same mechanisms for the vibrations of the strings, ie, vibration of the soundboard has an effect of the sustain of the note, in the same way that the electric guitar's body (basically a very large, heavy soundboard) effects the sustain of the note. The mechanism that creates the sound in each instrument is TOTALLY different, in an acoustic the sound comes from the vibration of the instrument in response to the vibration of the string (what people believe to be what causes the sound of an electric), in the electric it comes from the vibration of the string.

You may say I'm losing ground in this argument, but really, it's just your fanatacism over this idea of tonewoods etc, and unwillingness to see any other interpretation that's having me give up.

I've spoken to many people about this, and understand all about the tone woods, and each of their supposed EQs, different attacks of fretboards etc, I've read it all, hell, I've been on guitar forums long enough to know all of that, and every Luther, or interweb guitarist etc, seems to agree on these notions of tone woods. But I've also spoken to physicists and engineers about the same things, trying to broaden my knowledge in the actual happenings within an electric guitar, and initially the responses were basically what I'm saying here: from a typical analysis of the affects happening, the body wood hypothetically shouldn't have any noticeable difference. Then in talking to one of the guys actually doing research in the area, (he's been doing research into what basically makes instruments make sounds) his research suggests the same thing, so really, all I'm trying to say, is that all this anecdotal hearsay, whether its true or not, I'm going to be very skeptical about until someone proves it all. 

Now, if you want to act like the catholic church and condemn me for my heresy than so be it, but I'm just someone that's trying to think for myself... But hell, what do I know I like steinbergers and parkers.


----------



## El Caco

Well you can prove it yourself it's easy enough. Nothing we say is going to get through. You seem to change your tune halfway through your last post anyway. I will say this, throw a pile of blankets over your cab and record it then tell me if you can make it sound exactly the same as without the blankets. 

I never said you can't get Basswood to sound good with the right pickups, I think you will find I said the opposite, I said different tonewoods produce a different fundamental tone, you seem to be agreeing with that now, people pick that tonewood because of the qualities it provides, EQ, sustain, attack and how compressed the tone is, these all add up to that fundamental tone I have been talking about.

Now I know you will point out that they have a different bridge and are a different shape but by rights the extra mass and hardtail should help the tone of the RG7321, now I know this doesn't prove anything, I really just feel like posting the clip  but I'm willing to wager you can't find a clip of a RG7321 with standard pups that sounds like this. This video is our own Scali with his S7320 with standard pickups the same pickups as a RG7321.


----------



## Piledriver

I have an easy way of solving this argument-some guys got a new body of Elysian right?
ask them if the tone is any different.


----------



## noodleplugerine

s7eve said:


> Well you can prove it yourself it's easy enough. Nothing we say is going to get through. You seem to change your tune halfway through your last post anyway. I will say this, throw a pile of blankets over your cab and record it then tell me if you can make it sound exactly the same as without the blankets.
> 
> I never said you can't get Basswood to sound good with the right pickups, I think you will find I said the opposite, I said different tonewoods produce a different fundamental tone, you seem to be agreeing with that now, people pick that tonewood because of the qualities it provides, EQ, sustain, attack and how compressed the tone is, these all add up to that fundamental tone I have been talking about.
> 
> Now I know you will point out that they have a different bridge and are a different shape but by rights the extra mass and hardtail should help the tone of the RG7321, now I know this doesn't prove anything, I really just feel like posting the clip  but I'm willing to wager you can't find a clip of a RG7321 with standard pups that sounds like this. This video is our own Scali with his S7320 with standard pickups the same pickups as a RG7321.







> You may say I'm losing ground in this argument, but really, it's just your fanatacism over this idea of tonewoods etc, and unwillingness to see any other interpretation that's having me give up.


----------



## canuck brian

noodleplugerine said:


> But can you actually?
> 
> How sure are you that its not the electrics specific to each guitar?



About 100&#37;. All 3 of my Ibanez guitars have same pickups, original edge, neck joint and neck wood. Duncan PA Distortions in bridge, Duncan JB bridge model in the neck. Changing the body out radically alters the sound.

Also - if any guitar would sound same, piezo pickups should pick up the exact same sound (pitch, resonance, etc). Since the pickup would be identical with the Ghost system, every single guitar, regardless of build quality, materials and whatnot, would sound absolutely identical as the body wood, not the pickup, would dictate the sound. Using the cambridge theory, I can make an entire guitar out of MDF, slap a piezo system in it, and it'll sound just like a chanbered mahogany, maple capped guitar with the same dimensions, neck and joint.

What were the variable conditions that the Cambridge team used and what did they use for static conditions?



> You may say I'm losing ground in this argument, but really, it's just your fanatacism over this idea of tonewoods etc, and unwillingness to see any other interpretation that's having me give up.



You're seriously expecting guitarists to suddenly up and immediately agree with theory that goes against pretty much everything they know? Just to point out something else; you've offered zero imperical data on this. People aren't going to immediately accept what you say at face value, so lets avoid the using term "fanatacism" until you can prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that you're right.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Ok. 

Pickups make a HUGE difference. Changing pickups can drastically change your tone.

However, if you want to change your tone even more drastically, change the body wood. 

You can change the tone of the instrument by changing the bridge as well. Or the Neck. Or the nut.

Everything will change the tone to some degree.. but body wood DOES absolutely change the tone of the guitar.


----------



## vampiregenocide

The sound the pickups capture is not straight from the strings. Strings on their own don't vibrate enough to create a nice sound, so the body of the guitar is what resonates and this is the majority of the sound that pickups reflect. If you had a body made of steel (resonator guitars) it would sound different because that obviously has different sonorous properties. Likewise if you had a very slim body of a very light wood, it probably wouldn't sound very good either because there isn't enough wood for the strings to truly resonate through. If you stood in a large space with a microphone and spoke into it, it would sound different than if you were in a small room. This is because of how the sound vibrates through the air and comes back to teh microphone. I think the general concensus is that wood does affect tone, as does all the other parts of a guitar. 

Bit of that sounded patronising, not intentional.


----------



## Arctodus

vampiregenocide said:


> The sound the pickups capture is not straight from the strings. Strings on their own don't vibrate enough to create a nice sound, so the body of the guitar is what resonates and this is the majority of the sound that pickups reflect. If you had a body made of steel (resonator guitars) it would sound different because that obviously has different sonorous properties. Likewise if you had a very slim body of a very light wood, it probably wouldn't sound very good either because there isn't enough wood for the strings to truly resonate through. If you stood in a large space with a microphone and spoke into it, it would sound different than if you were in a small room. This is because of how the sound vibrates through the air and comes back to teh microphone. I think the general concensus is that wood does affect tone, as does all the other parts of a guitar.
> 
> Bit of that sounded patronising, not intentional.




actually this is only half true. Strings do actually make enough sound its just so minuscule. So we need more or less some sort of plane to enhance and exploit the strings sound. I'm sure we've all taken rubber bands stretched them over 2 hard surfaces and plucked them like a string, it does produce a sound. Same principle. 

I'm not gonna debate on all that wood talk. You guys should just play yer damn guitar and not worry about "what wood makes my tone heavier." Because the difference is so minor its hard to tell.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

vampiregenocide said:


> Strings on their own don't vibrate enough to create a nice sound, so the body of the guitar is what resonates and this is the majority of the sound that pickups reflect






Arctodus said:


> actually this is only half true. Strings do actually make enough sound its just so minuscule. So we need more or less some sort of plane to enhance and exploit the strings sound.




Arguing for the sake of argument?


----------



## Mr. S

Holly hell batman this thread has gone waaaaaaay off topic


----------



## rvoteary

MORE LEAKS!!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Arctodus said:


> Strings do actually make enough sound its just so minuscule.



Like I don't want to be picky or anything, but you might waat to re-read that sentence lol



Mr. S said:


> Holly hell batman this thread has gone waaaaaaay off topic



Agreed. Hardtail JEM ftw.


----------



## El Caco

Where is the leak for the other 7


----------



## Shannon

Please keep this on the Ibanez 2009 lineup topic.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

So, those new RG's ought to be pretty sweet with the Super Wizard, but would sound better with Mahogany bodies 

Just joking.

I AM curious about the Prestige Super Wizard necks though.. I hope at least one of the maple boarded models features this profile.


----------



## Se7enMeister




----------



## vampiregenocide

^ Sweet.


----------



## killiansguitar

HughesJB4 said:


> Doesn't it just say Prestige, because well, it's a Prestige level Ibanez guitar, regardless of whether it's going to be sold to the general public or not?



What exactly is a "Prestige level Ibanez guitar" anyway?? "Prestige" hasnt actually meant "Prestige" since before 2002 when Ibanez made all thier changes and IMO started drifting in a very bad direction (prices rising, quality all across the board diminishing). I remember a time when you'd buy an Ibanez and if that sum bitch had a "Prestige" label on the headstock, you could be assured you were getting some quality MIJ Ibanez goodness. Not anymore, nowadays you really dont know what kinda quality your getting when you pick up a "Prestige" Ibanez.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

killiansguitar said:


> What exactly is a "Prestige level Ibanez guitar" anyway??



Awesome.




If you've played a few bad ones, then play some more. They still rule.


----------



## Shinto

killiansguitar said:


> What exactly is a "Prestige level Ibanez guitar" anyway?? "Prestige" hasnt actually meant "Prestige" since before 2002 when Ibanez made all thier changes and IMO started drifting in a very bad direction (prices rising, quality all across the board diminishing). I remember a time when you'd buy an Ibanez and if that sum bitch had a "Prestige" label on the headstock, you could be assured you were getting some quality MIJ Ibanez goodness. Not anymore, nowadays you really dont know what kinda quality your getting when you pick up a "Prestige" Ibanez.


Let me guess, you've played a Korean Prestige Saber? (my apologies if you've played a newer MIJ Prestige)


----------



## bulletbass man

Adam Of Angels said:


> Ok.
> 
> Pickups make a HUGE difference. Changing pickups can drastically change your tone.
> 
> However, if you want to change your tone even more drastically, change the body wood.
> 
> You can change the tone of the instrument by changing the bridge as well. Or the Neck. Or the nut.
> 
> Everything will change the tone to some degree.. but body wood DOES absolutely change the tone of the guitar.


 
I wouldn't say this is entirely true. The pickups make or break your guitar in my view. It's easy to make a basswood guitar sound good with some nice pickups than it is to make a mahogany guitar with really shitty pickups. However you can't use pickups to make a basswood guitar sound like a mahogany one. However at the same time if you like the tone of a mahogany guitar the right pickups in a mahogany guitar will create the ideal tone for you (of course if combined with the right strings, bridge, nut, etc). As others said before wood quality makes a huge difference. A really dense piece of mahogany sounds huge. However a rather unsatisfactory piece while stills sounds like mahogany it lacks sustain and dynamics.

In the end thier is a insane amount of things that creates your tone. But my extremely generalized equation is this:

Amp/effects = 60-45% (depends on you use of equalizers)
Equalizers= 5-20% (if you are running several 31 band eqs they are insanely important)
Pickups= 12%
Body wood=12-10% (depends on neck joint)
Neck/fretboard wood 5-7% (again depends on neck joint)
strings= 2%
bridge= 2%
miscelaneous= 2%

However this only goes for just you. Another huge factor in one's tone is thier playing.


----------



## El Caco

I'm guilty too let's try and keep this on topic now.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

bulletbass man said:


> I wouldn't say this is entirely true. The pickups make or break your guitar in my view. It's easy to make a basswood guitar sound good with some nice pickups than it is to make a mahogany guitar with really shitty pickups. However you can't use pickups to make a basswood guitar sound like a mahogany one. However at the same time if you like the tone of a mahogany guitar the right pickups in a mahogany guitar will create the ideal tone for you (of course if combined with the right strings, bridge, nut, etc). As others said before wood quality makes a huge difference. A really dense piece of mahogany sounds huge. However a rather unsatisfactory piece while stills sounds like mahogany it lacks sustain and dynamics.
> 
> In the end thier is a insane amount of things that creates your tone. But my extremely generalized equation is this:
> 
> Amp/effects = 60-45% (depends on you use of equalizers)
> Equalizers= 5-20% (if you are running several 31 band eqs they are insanely important)
> Pickups= 12%
> Body wood=12-10% (depends on neck joint)
> Neck/fretboard wood 5-7% (again depends on neck joint)
> strings= 2%
> bridge= 2%
> miscelaneous= 2%
> 
> However this only goes for just you. Another huge factor in one's tone is thier playing.



Sorry man, but you didn't disprove anything I said.

Anyway, I am indeed done with that conversation, because I don't wanna make the mods mad, haha.


----------



## bulletbass man

Adam Of Angels said:


> Sorry man, but you didn't disprove anything I said.
> 
> Anyway, I am indeed done with that conversation, because I don't wanna make the mods mad, haha.


 

I meant more that changing your body wood really isn't much more important to your overall tone as the pickups. They're really kinda 50/50 in my view. Either one is just as important as the other.

To be on topic if the neck has a volute the size of the one in that picture that aint a super wizard. It simply wishes it was.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Ah, got ya dude. I can see the merits of that argument then, perhaps.


----------



## Bobo

Adam Of Angels said:


> So, those new RG's ought to be pretty sweet with the Super Wizard, but would sound better with Mahogany bodies
> 
> Just joking.
> 
> I AM curious about the Prestige Super Wizard necks though.. I hope at least one of the maple boarded models features this profile.



So back on topic lol. Isn't the new RG3620Zusing the Super Wizard and mahogany? Well mahogany with maple top. Thought I read that anyway. 

I guess the maple top could kill it if someone wants all mahogany.


----------



## Dusty201087

Bobo said:


> So back on topic lol. Isn't the new RG3620Zusing the Super Wizard and mahogany? Well mahogany with maple top. Thought I read that anyway.
> 
> I guess the maple top could kill it if someone wants all mahogany.



Super wizard? Did I miss something 

Please tell me it's not going to be smaller than the wizard II


----------



## Shinto

Dusty201087 said:


> Super wizard? Did I miss something
> 
> Please tell me it's not going to be smaller than the wizard II




Wizard I's are awesome...


----------



## Bobo

Dusty201087 said:


> Super wizard? Did I miss something
> 
> Please tell me it's not going to be smaller than the wizard II



Hell yeah! And it'll be awesome


----------



## Chritar

Se7enMeister said:


>



you know, is that photoshop?
that orange is nice but the pickgaurd and pickup colors and unmatched headstock ruin it for me...

random thought, i havent been able to really get a good hands on with the edge zero...but how far back do the saddles go on that thing? i know people have said that the cavity is extended further out because of the intonation tool(to avoid damage to the paint) but maybe if people wanted to throw a heavy gauge set of strings on, the saddles can move far enough back to properly intonate thicker strings...is that a possibility?


----------



## Dusty201087

Bobo said:


> Hell yeah! And it'll be awesome


Ugh, I've never tried one so I won't pass judgment but I know I generally don't like the Wizard II necks. I just want a little more beef to my neck . But who knows, maybe it'll be sweet. Definitely something to try


----------



## Se7enMeister

the neck on my '08 1570 (wizard prestige) is the best neck on a sixer i have ever felt, i hope the super wizard has the same profile but better/stronger construction


----------



## canuck brian

Dusty201087 said:


> Super wizard? Did I miss something
> 
> Please tell me it's not going to be smaller than the wizard II



If it's like the old school wizard profile, it'll be paper thin and absolutely amazing to play.


----------



## FlyingBanana

noodleplugerine said:


> That's anecdotal crap. Give me proper evidence showing the effect that a *different wood body* has on the signal, other than the sustain (*which mainly comes from the density of the body* and the strength of the joins, aswell as the properties of the nut, bridge, and string).


 
I mean...how else do you get a different body density other than switching to a different wood?  Even my noob ears can tell the difference in sound between a solid mahogany guitar or one made of alder.

Sorry if someone else brought this out already.


Speaking of new Ibanez's...I really like this one. It kind of reminds me of that Framus that was/is for sale on the site.








and the Framus....

delicious.






I know they're a little different, but both just as cool. I am starting to like the dark natural type finishes.


----------



## noodleplugerine

FlyingBanana said:


> I mean...how else do you get a different body density other than switching to a different wood?  Even my noob ears can tell the difference in sound between a solid mahogany guitar or one made of alder.
> 
> Sorry if someone else brought this out already.
> 
> 
> Speaking of new Ibanez's...I really like this one. It kind of reminds me of that Framus that was/is for sale on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Framus....
> 
> delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they're a little different, but both just as cool. I am starting to like the dark natural type finishes.



Isn't that just a 2170 with a different trem?

Btw, this new? http://www.ibanez.com/images/finalzoom/JSBDG.jpg


----------



## Shinto

noodleplugerine said:


> Isn't that just a 2170 with a different trem?
> 
> Btw, this new? http://www.ibanez.com/images/finalzoom/JSBDG.jpg


Nope, that's a S5470 (hint: 24 frets).

That guitar you linked to is Satch's Black Dog. I think it's been out since December or something.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Biggest difference is that this model here is made in Japan and more than likely rules, and the 2170 is built in Indonesia/Korea and doesn't rule.


----------



## Pollywog

That destroyer is really sweet. It's probably not going to be a good year for the money lol.


----------



## lobee

Shinto said:


> Nope, that's a S5470 (hint: 24 frets).
> 
> That guitar you linked to is Satch's Black Dog. I think it's been out since December or something.





Adam Of Angels said:


> Biggest difference is that this model here is made in Japan and more than likely rules, and the 2170 is built in Indonesia/Korea and doesn't rule.


Just being pedantic here but it's an SV5470 and the S2170 is Korean. Sorry!

And the Black Dog is kind of cool if you were a big Satch fan and a collector, but because of that it has a huge price tag.


----------



## ledzep4eva

That new PG is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## zilong

Can anyone tell me about the specs of the new Timmons? Namely, what neck profile will it have? The body's a bit uglier than the older early 90s RTs, but I'd love to try it =D

Edit: Eh, found that it's some new profile called AT Prestige. Maybe it'll be similar to the Viper.


----------



## theV

zilong said:


> Can anyone tell me about the specs of the new Timmons? Namely, what neck profile will it have? The body's a bit uglier than the older early 90s RTs, but I'd love to try it =D


Its a one-piece maple AT neck. Dimensions here


----------



## Prime

New Ronald McDonald sig model....






Kinda like the new hardtail Jem.


----------



## arktan

What's that bridge on the "Ronald McDonald" sig? 
An edge Zero2???

*confused


----------



## Prime

arktan said:


> What's that bridge on the "Ronald McDonald" sig?
> An edge Zero2???
> 
> *confused



Similarities have nothing to do with the bridge....only the inlay behind the bridge.


----------



## Mattmc74

The Jem hardtails fail in my book.


----------



## Shinto

I'm starting to like the new JEM...


----------



## vampiregenocide

Shinto said:


> I'm starting to like the new JEM...



Nothing wrong with that, nothing at all.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Where the hell is that other 7 string?!?!


----------



## guitardevil

i wanna know the same thing.

-MAttV


----------



## BlindingLight7

welll......

hmmmmm


RG7321FM
and my RG7321> With fake headstock binding lol

=

cheap beasty gitfiddles


----------



## Randy

The baseplate of the bridge on that JEM makes it look hella cheap.


----------



## Anthony

Randy said:


> The baseplate of the bridge on that JEM makes it look hella cheap.



And the big, gaudy VAI on it.


----------



## NickB11

Man I was excited about the hardtail jem thinking that Ibanez might put down a cool new color for it but come on...black again. I liked when they made the black version with the trem, but not on the hardtail too. I felt like they just took the easy route and just took the regular jem kept the color (black) and just threw some sticker/thing with vai's name on it behind the bridge. Sorry if Im rambling, but this was just a big disappointment


----------



## Pewtershmit

> As many of you have figured out by now, we will be releasing the new PGM401 as Paul Gilbert's Signature Model for 2009. It's a beautiful Ash body with black F holes (graphic) and a fixed bridge. You've seen the pictures from our sister distributors around the world. A great addition to Paul's rich history of Signature PGM's for sure!
> 
> For 2009, we will be celebrating a milestone in our relationship with one of the greatest guitarists of all time. 20 years of PGM goodness. And in keeping with Ibanez tradition, the 20-year mark earns this great musician a 20th Anniversary model.
> 
> Can anyone guess what it might be?
> 
> Ok, I'll give you some hints...
> 
> - It has the letters "RE" in the model number.
> - It has two distinct, vibrant colors.
> - Does not have a reverse headstock.
> 
> See if you can guess the model...
> 
> JAY



PGM Reissue is coming, Probably going to be a PGM100


----------



## mustang-monk

somebody posted (i think it was this thread or at least this forum) a pink 7 string maple fretboard rg being played live by someone anybody got that picture?

its ok in found it


----------



## Piledriver

Pewtershmit said:


> PGM Reissue is coming, Probably going to be a PGM100



a PGM100 hardtail 
or a PGM400


----------



## El Caco

I'm not sure if this has been posted, I posted it in the other thread, I found it searching the Ibanez site.







I don't like it, I hope the other one stays too if they release this. BTW in the 2009 index there is no RG7321FM or RG1527M, this is the only new 7 I could find but damn there is some nice new 6's.


----------



## Pollywog

Does anyone have any idea how much the new destroyer is going to cost?


----------



## eleven59

I wonder if the new Xiphos is the second 7-string he was talking about...


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

is everyone waiting till NAMM to release the new models? ibanez sure is dragging ass this year...


----------



## Decipher

I wonder if Ibanez will have any new finishes for the MTM1 Mick Thompson Sigs....... Or even the Munky Sigs....


----------



## BlindingLight7

eleven59 said:


> I wonder if the new Xiphos is the second 7-string he was talking about...


NO.

holy shit......its just the new bevels!!!! omfg!!!!!


----------



## El Caco

Which makes it a new model


----------



## BlindingLight7

s7eve said:


> Which makes it a new model


noooooooooooo

its updated


----------



## El Caco

Seriously whatever, the original shape was awesome, something I really wanted to own, if this becomes the new shape and replaces the existing one I have no desire to buy a Xiphos, it may as well be an ax because to me this is not the same guitar, this guitar is ugly. 

Anyway unless guitars are some special product small spec changes on a existing design is considered an update, any redesign is considered a new model. This is a redesign, even if it shares the same name it is still a new design/model that did not exist previously.


----------



## Toshiro

Guess I'm the only one who's got more Xiphos gas if they put the bevels on the whole line? That BCM 6-sting one is gonna look f'ing killer, and you'll be able to see the chameleon finish more. 

No one has actually played the damn things yet, they might be 10 times more comfortable like that.....

Edit: Yup, the whole line is changing over----


----------



## HighGain510

s7eve said:


> Seriously whatever, the original shape was awesome, something I really wanted to own, if this becomes the new shape and replaces the existing one I have no desire to buy a Xiphos, it may as well be an ax because to me this is not the same guitar, this guitar is ugly.
> 
> Anyway unless guitars are some special product small spec changes on a existing design is considered an update, any redesign is considered a new model. This is a redesign, even if it shares the same name it is still a new design/model that did not exist previously.



It might just be held off until NAMM to announce it since sometimes they have super-duper-secret models that only show up once NAMM has opened up.  I saw a few models from different manufacturers both years that I went that weren't announced before NAMM.  They said one of the new 7-string models had a flamed maple top didn't they?  I get the feeling there is another RG coming out they haven't shown yet. Plus if you don't like the new bevels on the Xiphos 7 you could always buy a second-hand original, no?


----------



## bulletbass man

HighGain510 said:


> It might just be held off until NAMM to announce it since sometimes they have super-duper-secret models that only show up once NAMM has opened up.  I saw a few models from different manufacturers both years that I went that weren't announced before NAMM.  They said one of the new 7-string models had a flamed maple top didn't they?  I get the feeling there is another RG coming out they haven't shown yet. Plus if you don't like the new bevels on the Xiphos 7 you could always buy a second-hand original, no?


 

You wouldn't even have to go second hand for quite some time. It would be fairly easy to simply get a nos model at this point in time.

I hope your right an Ibby will put out something awesome. But I tend to doubt it. So far it appears to be a 7321fm. And since I refuse to buy Indonesian guitars without playing them first hand I certainly won't be getting one (as no store near me stocks 7 stringers reguraly). Also from what I hear it will be a basswood body with a maple top. Not a mahogany body for you mahogany fans.


----------



## El Caco

No one seems to know if it is a real model or if it is Basswood or Mahogany, even if it is Basswood if it has a thick enough top it would be awesome either way, considering the List price I read on the Ibanez forums I doubt it.

We're all just guessing, not long now and we will know for sure. I just want to see Ibanez bring out a new 7 string Jcustom and with no vines but that will not happen at NAMM.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'm liking these:














I love the new XIphos models and destroyer of course too, but I think they've messed up the AJD series.


----------



## ledzep4eva

New PGM:

http://www.ibanez.co.jp/PGM20/index.html

New PGM:

http://www.ibanez.co.jp/PGM20/index.html


----------



## ZeroSignal

vampiregenocide said:


> I'm liking these:



Sweet Zombie Jesus! 

I'd totally buy that if it was a 7! I love that kind of artwork!


----------



## vampiregenocide

ZeroSignal said:


> Sweet Zombie Jesus!
> 
> I'd totally buy that if it was a 7! I love that kind of artwork!



Ain't it just  I like pirates and stuff so it kinda pleases that part of me.


----------



## Randy

ZeroSignal said:


> Sweet Zombie Jesus!
> 
> I'd totally buy that if it was a 7! I love that kind of artwork!



I really dig that artwork as well, but that body is gi-normous!


----------



## adz87

just found this. sorry if it's a repost


----------



## El Caco

Rich has the RG1527M listed at $1250 for the silver package, he doesn't have a bronze package up.


----------



## Arctodus

Ibanez :: NSN

official


----------



## vampiregenocide

A frigging white xiphos man!


----------



## darren

Wow... that looks really hot in white.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

Damn, they also have a white S7320, and even a that 27 fret Xiphos everyone was hoping for. I'm impressed.


----------



## darren

Holy shit!

Ibanez :: Electric Guitars :: RG7321FM






Why has nobody mentioned this?! A fixed-bridge maple-topped 7321! Sah-weeet!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Holy shit I never saw that :|


----------



## GazPots

Ugh, we did and we demanded pics of it like last year but ibanez kept us at bay. 


looks nice with a MATCHING FUCKING HEADSTOCK!!!!!


I'm totally buying one and getting a ebony fretboard stuck on there. 





Also what is the deal with a white xiphos and matching headstock but a big black jobbie on the rg1527m???????


----------



## Piledriver

RGA121 is discontinued....


----------



## GazPots

and a fixed bridge rg with Chameleon paint.


----------



## MFB

Damn too bad that Xiphos is only a 6 string


----------



## Toshiro

vampiregenocide said:


> A frigging white xiphos man!



OMG! WANT!!!!!!!


----------



## Xaios

Holy shit, that white Xiphos is HOT!


----------



## eleven59

The new 7321 and the white Xiphos are both sexy


----------



## Shannon

I'm getting that RG7321FM & throwing an OFR7 in it.


----------



## GazPots

Uk gets this







and this....







UK doesn't get the new 7321 or the 1527M.


----------



## twiztedchild

darren said:


> Holy shit!
> 
> Ibanez :: Electric Guitars :: RG7321FM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why has nobody mentioned this?! A fixed-bridge maple-topped 7321! Sah-weeet!



 YES!!!! I WANT!!!


----------



## Arctodus




----------



## El Caco

darren said:


> Holy shit!
> 
> Ibanez :: Electric Guitars :: RG7321FM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why has nobody mentioned this?! A fixed-bridge maple-topped 7321! Sah-weeet!



 Someone did mention it

Twice

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/75922-rg7321fm-bbs.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/74876-new-ibanez-7s-rumors.html


----------



## GazPots

Anyone know when the J-customs are announced/unveiled? 


I'm hoping there are some at NAMM.


----------



## bulletbass man

Piledriver said:


> RGA121 is discontinued....


 
And the 321 got fucking Ibanez Lo-z pickups. Yay useless double a battery packs when you switch those pieces of shit out.



On the upside the s2170s are no longer considered prestige and are replaced with s670 tags. All prestige guitars are MIJ now.


----------



## twiztedchild

this seems interesting

Ibanez :: Electric Guitars :: JTK30H


----------



## eleven59

That Jetking is definitely different and kind of cool


----------



## twiztedchild

eleven59 said:


> That Jetking is definitely different and kind of cool



well that one is a Semi Hallow. the soildbody one ha been outfor a few years now


----------



## eleven59

twiztedchild said:


> well that one is a Semi Hallow. the soildbody one ha been outfor a few years now



Yeah...which is why I said that specific Jetking that you posted is very different from the usual one


----------



## twiztedchild

eleven59 said:


> Yeah...which is why I said that specific Jetking that you posted is very different from the usual one



OH.  I thought you were talking abot ALL the JetKings. Sorry 

but yeah it is interesting


----------



## Se7enMeister

OMG!!!!!! THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT I WANTED!!!!!!!


----------



## -K4G-

vampiregenocide said:


> A frigging white xiphos man!



I thought it was some random guy with a mockup, until i went to the new website. 

How i wish the seven string version had a white one.


----------



## Scootman1911

that 7321FM looks fucking nice!


----------



## GazPots

Se7enMeister said:


> OMG!!!!!! THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT I WANTED!!!!!!!




Dude, check the last page for my post with that and some other funky 6'ers you might like. 


Some rather nice ones there with some nice flame tops.




Edit!!!!! - Rich at "IBANEZ RULES!!" - Ibanez Guitars - New and Used has the namm pics up already for the gutiars. Check this out. (good pictures too)



































































7 string!!!!





7 string!!!





Xiphos!





27 fret Xiphos!!!





A random * S series!





Destroyer!





And a flamed top Rg7321 (posted in the other section alreadys!)





and finally the new Jem Hardtail. ugh




*


----------



## FortePenance

Omg look:





Old bevels on that Xiphos 7 sticking around at the bottom of the pic?


----------



## GazPots

$10k bass!!! 



Edit- LOTS of pics on previous page <------ since it got bumped to a new page.


----------



## Toshiro

GazPots said:


> Xiphos!



I am so going into more debt to get one of these!!!!


----------



## El Caco

It looks like Ibanez are replacing the XPT-707 with the new body shape, well in Australia at least. http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/eg...6&color=CL01&year=2009&cat_id=1&series_id=229


----------



## Toshiro

Yeah, they probably don't have a 7 with the new bevels to show at NAMM, and just grabbed an old stock to take along.

They also didn't show the entry level black bolt-on model.

The Blue Chameleon finish on the 6 is discontinued, but the white more than makes up for it. I need money before these are available.


----------



## bulletbass man

GazPots said:


> $10k bass!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit- LOTS of pics on previous page <------ since it got bumped to a new page.


 
atleast it's not as hideous as the 100th anni S series.

Is that supposed to be a musician bass though. As I'm pretty sure musician basses had a different body than that. 

oops Nevermind I'm thinking of the musician guitars.


----------



## GazPots

I generally dislike every S series guitar but this one .........

Never before have i wanted an S series more than this middle one.








Holy fuck thats yummy.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

GazPots said:


> Dude, check the last page for my post with that and some other funky 6'ers you might like.
> 
> 
> Some rather nice ones there with some nice flame tops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit!!!!! - Rich at "IBANEZ RULES!!" - Ibanez Guitars - New and Used has the namm pics up already for the gutiars. Check this out. (good pictures too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 string!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 string!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiphos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27 fret Xiphos!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A random * S series!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Destroyer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a flamed top Rg7321 (posted in the other section alreadys!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally the new Jem Hardtail. ugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Some of these finishes on the lower end models look NICE. I wish they'd offer finishes like that on the RG1527*


----------



## AgentWalrus

i dont think there is much to hate on this year


----------



## lava

Se7enMeister said:


> OMG!!!!!! THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT I WANTED!!!!!!!



Me too, but without the stupid fretboard binding! I don't understand why Ibanez binds most of their fretboards. The look of fine wood is NOT enhanced by cheap white plastic!


----------



## Prime

Yeah don't cover up that fine Indonesian wood with silly binding....gzzz.

Crap...I'm still wearing my santa hat. I should fix that.


----------



## Bobo

So the Super Wizard is back, but only on 3 models? And all 3 will probably be well over $1,000? 

That's cool and I may consider one, but how bout some lower level RG's and S's with that neck? Well there's always next year


----------



## Toshiro

Bobo said:


> So the Super Wizard is back, but only on 3 models? And all 3 will probably be well over $1,000?
> 
> That's cool and I may consider one, but how bout some lower level RG's and S's with that neck? Well there's always next year



The Super Wizard(and the Original Wizard) were always MIJ only. A neck that thin you can't skimp on wood or manufacturing or it'll be garbage.


----------



## FortePenance

Ibanez have done good this year.


----------



## Allen Garrow

JoshuaLogan said:


> Some of these finishes on the lower end models look NICE. I wish they'd offer finishes like that on the RG1527



fuk'n whores! 7321 in flame top! white 1527 with maple finger board! wtf! how in the hell am I going to afford all this stuff............

~A


----------



## Wi77iam

FortePenance said:


> Ibanez have done good this year.


they have, now everybody should stop complaining about finishes.


----------



## Solstafir

Has anyone noticed that ALL Prestige 3xxx models have REAL DiMarzio's? They come with ToneZone/TrueVelvet/AirNorton combo's


----------



## Bobo

Toshiro said:


> The Super Wizard(and the Original Wizard) were always MIJ only. A neck that thin you can't skimp on wood or manufacturing or it'll be garbage.



True, but my MIJ RG 520 was 1/2 - 1/3 the price what these will cost. It's MIJ, but not Prestige.


----------



## playstopause

william93 said:


> they have, now everybody should stop complaining about finishes.



... So we can now start complaining about the lack of reverse headstocks.


----------



## playstopause

JoshuaLogan said:


> Some of these finishes on the lower end models look NICE. I wish they'd offer finishes like that on the RG1527



Sir, there is no need to re-post ALL of the pics, you know?


----------



## PlagueX1

Anyone see the new XPT700XH? That thing looks sharp.


----------



## D-EJ915

MF has it for $899 Buy Ibanez XPT700 Extended 27-Fret Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Extended Range Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend


----------



## Jack Secret

I'm overall disappointed in the new lineup but the PGM401 looks too nice to pass up so it got bought.


----------



## TMM

BlindingLight7 said:


> ken susi custom?



IIRC, this was an LACS for the guy from Screaming Headless Torsos that ended up being sold to Scott from Actual Time (on this forum). Not sure if he still has it.


----------



## mat091285

Jack Secret said:


> I'm overall disappointed in the new lineup but the PGM401 looks too nice to pass up so it got bought.



They have the PGM401 already in the US stores?


----------



## Allen Garrow

mat091285 said:


> They have the PGM401 already in the US stores?



Go to Ibanez.com and check out Paul Gilbert section, they have a 20 year reissue and you can check out all of the PG models and vote for your favorite. The model with the most votes will be brought back for manufacturing. 
Paul Gilbert 20th Anniversary Model
I voted PGM800

~A


----------



## Vegetta

GazPots said:


>




$666 bucks

Yeah I am so getting one of those. The Indo-nez' have hit or miss build quality but the cheap-ass rg3ex i have plays and sounds incredibly well for a 300 buck guitar.


----------



## Toshiro

Bobo said:


> True, but my MIJ RG 520 was 1/2 - 1/3 the price what these will cost. It's MIJ, but not Prestige.



That was before every guitar from Fujigen was branded Prestige. There are no more non-Prestige MIJ Ibanezs anymore, so forget about that.


----------



## mat091285

Allen Garrow said:


> Go to Ibanez.com and check out Paul Gilbert section, they have a 20 year reissue and you can check out all of the PG models and vote for your favorite. The model with the most votes will be brought back for manufacturing.
> Paul Gilbert 20th Anniversary Model
> I voted PGM800
> 
> ~A



Hi allen .. haha i voted also for the PGM800 ... damn got GAS for the new PGM401 .. has any one played it? But i got a GAS for the PGM301 ... the local guitar stores should be clearing that out for the new model ..


----------



## Bobo

Toshiro said:


> That was before every guitar from Fujigen was branded Prestige. There are no more non-Prestige MIJ Ibanezs anymore, so forget about that.



I understand that. Still would like to see them offer MIJ Super Wizards like they did awhile back. Doesn't seem like that much to ask for really.


----------



## cvinos

Here is the MTM1 from Musikmesse Frankfurt 2009.






And a nice looking AGS.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

It says seven on it, the damn thing should have seven strings!


----------



## reptillion

Mindcrime1204 said:


> It says seven on it, the damn thing should have seven strings!



His number in slipknot is 7, although as a 7, it would be badass


----------



## Zoltansfire

damn, are these only in japan for now?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zoltansfire said:


> damn, are these only in japan for now?


----------



## BlindingLight7

Zoltansfire said:


> damn, are these only in japan for now?


Fail.


----------



## Prydogga




----------



## Toshiro

Toshiro said:


> GazPots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Xiphos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so going into more debt to get one of these!!!!
Click to expand...


....and I did!


----------



## caughtinamosh

Toshiro said:


> ....and I did!


 
Toshiro: a man of his word.


----------



## JohnIce

Zoltansfire said:


> damn, are these only in japan for now?


 
To be a little constructive, these models are all available worldwide and have been throughout 2009. This topic is pretty old.

Welcome to the forums, man!


----------

